# Pastors of L.A. Reality Show



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

LA Pastors Go Hollywood For Real Noel Jones, Ron Gibson, Clarence McClendon, Deitrick Haddon Land A Reality Show! 
_Posted on May 14, 2013_ 








*Everything Is Going Down, But The Word Of God*……With the success of *Mary Mary* and now *The Sheards* Reality TV is going to hit the mega church and the men that lead them. Now it remains to be seen how good and down right dirty the show will get, but with this combination of preachers it promises to be full of drama. Some of these men have serious rumors and past that might over shadow their future. However, one thing you can count on is that *Mr. Obnoxious* will be right here giving you the play by play. With the recent drama of *Deitrick Haddon* outing his cheating wife with fellow Gospel Artist *Iassc Carree*, the man he claims she cheated with to *Bishop Clarence McClendon*, who you still hear the talk about his affair and divorce and much more. *Bishop Ron Gibson* appeared in *Obnoxious* during the early days about rumors of him having sex with *Paula White* on her plane while the where both in Virginia preaching. The real question is how can they have a reality show about the church and not have the King of Church Gossip, me,* Mr. Obnoxious* in the show. Excuse me for the shameless plug! LOL! Here are the facts we have thus far. It remains to be seen if this will be a blessing or a curse to the Body of Christ. Hopefully it will not adversely affect these men and their ministries and cause people to stop following them across the street let alone to Heaven!
Oxygen Media has teamed up with *Lemuel Plummer*, the creator and executive producer of “Vindicated” and producer of “*The Sheards*,” and *Holly Carter*, creator and executive producer of “*106 & Gospel*” and executive producer of “*The Sheards*,” for the network’s latest series greenlight, “*Pastors of L.A.*” (working title), an authentic new docu-series set to premiere in the fall of 2013. “*Pastors of L.A.*” will give viewers a candid and revealing look at six boldly different and world renowned mega-pastors in Southern California, who are willing to share diverse aspects of their lives, from their work in the community and with their parishioners to the very large and sometimes provocative lives they lead away from the pulpit.
“’*Pastors of L.A.*’ documents these larger than life characters who are rock stars in their communities, with a fresh,unique perspective that will resonate with our young audience,” said *Rod Aissa*, Senior Vice President of Original Programming and Development, Oxygen Media. “By teaming up with *Lemuel* and *Holly* who are some of the best creative minds in the business and heavily respected within this community, we can deliver this authentic series with integrity, while also staying right on brand with Oxygen.”
“We are delighted to work with Oxygen to develop this groundbreaking series on the extraordinary lives of some of the most prominent pastors in America,” said *Lemuel Plummer*. “I come to this project with a respect and understanding of their world, having grown up as the son of a pastor and religious broadcasters. We intend to portray the human side of these pastors and the real world in which they live and work.”
“This show documents a journey of transparency from one man to the next as they endeavor to lead others to their own truth and self-discovery,” adds *Holly Carter* who holds a doctorate of divinity with an emphasis on marketplace ministry and is the daughter of a pastor and an industry veteran in faith and inspirational development and programming. “It’s a dose of reality and a pound of redemption coming from a creative team reared in the church.”
Meet the cast of “*Pastors Of L.A.* Most of them know *Mr. Obnoxious* and have appeared in my blog before for one reason or another!




*Bishop Noel Jones* (*@BishopNoelJones*)
A Jamaican born into poverty, *Bishop Noel Jones* has made his way to the other extreme, now living on a hilltop with a view of the Pacific Ocean, Malibu at his feet, and across the street from the former home of the late L.A. Lakers owner, Jerry Buss. The pastor of a church full of celebrities, and the brother of *Grace Jones*, *Bishop Jones* is headed towards retirement and looking for a successor who he can entrust his life’s work. But finding the right man is harder than it sounds.




*Deitrick Haddon* (*@DeitrickHaddon*)
The son of a bishop and an evangelist, *Deitrick* was preaching at the age of eleven and conducting the church choir at thirteen. At twenty-three he married the woman he was expected to marry – the lead soprano of the church choir. However, everything didn’t continue as perfectly as the church had hoped. *Deitrick* and his wife got a divorce and the members of the church shunned him. Aside from the call on his life, the one thing that helped him from hittingrock bottom was his music. A dynamic personality, singer, songwriter, and preacher, *Deitrick* finds himself at an impasse in life. Which road will he choose?




*Bishop Clarence McClendon* (*@BishopMcClendon*)
*Bishop Clarence McClendon* appears throughout the world on his weekly international broadcast, which is available in 250 million homes worldwide. This charismatic and ubiquitous bishop has been noted for his contemporary and relevant approach to the Gospel. He believes the Gospel is not only for the down and out but for the up and out. His ministry spans from skid row to the estates of Bel Air. When challenged about what many have called his prosperity Gospel, Bishop replies, “there is no other kind of Gospel.”




*Pastor Wayne Chaney*
At the age of twenty he got the call from God and has grown to become a prominent pastor of the church his grandfather built. Fast-forward 10 years later, Antioch is the leading church in its community. With an ability to communicate complextruths in a simple way, *Pastor Chaney* has helped remarkably grow the church, along with the help of his secret weapon, his wife, gospel artist *Myeshia Chaney*. While Antioch is poised to become the next mega-church with the ability to reach millions worldwide, there’s an obstacle in the way and it comes from within *Pastor Wayne’s* own family.




*Bishop Ron Gibson*
Born in Compton, addicted to drugs before he was a teenager, a leader of the Crips by the time he was sixteen, a robber and a pimp, *Bishop Ron Gibson* was the least likely person to end up a preacher. He now changes the lives of 4,500 people each week at the Life Church of God in Christ, which he started withonly nine people in the congregation. Through it all he’s accumulated great wealth, power and purpose. However, there’s one thing he and his wife would give it all away for – a child.




*Pastor Jay Haizlip* (*Jayhaizlip*)
One of the pioneering greats of competitive skateboarding, *Pastor Jay Haizlip*, originally from Gadsden, Alabama, collected big trophies, bigger paychecks and high-end sponsors, but fell deep into drugs, and into the crack houses of Huntington Beach and Long Beach, California. Back in the crack houses again, this time he’s not there for drugs – he’s helping rescue souls for the Kingdom. Serving as Senior Pastor of The Sanctuary of Huntington Beach, *Pastor Jay Haizlip* reaches out to troubled youth, finding them in prisons, skate parks and the same crack houses he once shot dope in.

http://obnoxioustv.wordpress.com/20...cclendon-deitrick-haddon-land-a-reality-show/


----------



## gn1g (May 14, 2013)

wow, I suppose GOD will turn everything around for the good of those that love the LORD.  Are expose them.

I wish they would abide in their callings and stop with the fame and fortune hunting.


----------



## Loving (May 14, 2013)

No, no, no!!!!!!

How many more of these do we need? It hurts my heart to see the gospel being marketed in this way!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

hopefully this show will have the longevity of the preacher wive's reality show, the network heard the publics outcry and pulled it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

This makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## stephluv (May 14, 2013)

SMH I just think we have other ways of marketing Christians......not everything has to be a reality show... some of these scenerios seem like somebody gonna get a :buttkick:


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This makes me sick to my stomach



Nice & Wavy and Iwanthealthyhair67 

Oh Lawd...   Why do they look so .............    


I need a gif for this, a O' Lord No, gif.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 14, 2013)

Aunt Shimmie were you saying why do they all look gay! I concur or if not I still concur. They all look sweet. This is a mockery of God. God will not be mocked at all. This says soo much about their walks and that God knows our hearts so they aren't living the way God intended by seeking the world.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

Okay... this is where I stand...

I wouldn't mind if these shows flowed with the Holy Spirit.   

Show pure worship, people getting delivered and showing the world how they have been freed from sin and bondages and have no regrets living for God.  No fears of proclaiming Jesus and standing for righteousness. 

However, this is a set-up.  The enemy is going to bring out some dirt and unsavory behaviour to gain disparagement over our Faith.   This is not the display of Jesus that our Bible calls us to.  

I smell 'stinky feet' walking in mess. The Bible calls it 'the muck and the mire'.

No producer is going to set up one of these shows without drama nor shadiness over the Church.    Hence 'stinky feet' walking in the mire.  

I pray that God has Glory in this.    I just don't think so.   It's sad.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> Aunt Shimmie were you saying why do they all look gay! I concur or if not I still concur. They all look sweet. This is a mockery of God. God will not be mocked at all. This says soo much about their walks and that God knows our hearts so they aren't living the way God intended by seeking the world.



GoddessMaker

Hey Babygirl..    Are you doing okay?   I love you.  

And yes... You 'read' me right.     I pray that I'm wrong.  I truly do.  I know that gays have been delivered and are faithful in ministry.   

However, looking at those pictures... you 'read' me for sure.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (May 14, 2013)

The sad thing is that other religions have not turned their faiths into a franchise as much as followers of Christianity have. As Christians we are to be held to a higher standard. If you are trying to be a celebrity or famous, please pursue a career in entertainment before you try to be pastor. It's all a bad look on us. 2 Peter talks about this.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (May 14, 2013)

These men are not Pastors. Their hirelings and all of them are sodomites. That spirit is all over them.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

gril, one of my church sisters used the exact word to describe them, sad but true




MrsHaseeb said:


> These men are not Pastors. Their *hirelings *and all of them are sodomites. That spirit is all over them.


----------



## mrselle (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Nice & Wavy and Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> *Oh Lawd...   Why do they look so .............   *
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing and debated on whether or not I should comment.  I never like to judge by a person's appearance, but sometimes I can "see" cetain things....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

this is the kind of thing that makes you sick in your spirit and ask God how long, but like my grand mother use to say every dog has his day and every rope has an end...it aint long now.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:


> The sad thing is that other religions have not turned their faiths into a franchise as much as followers of Christianity have. As Christians we are to be held to a higher standard. If you are trying to be a celebrity or famous, please pursue a career in entertainment before you try to be pastor. It's all a bad look on us. 2 Peter talks about this.



FlyyBohemian...

I hope this makes sense, if not I apologize in advance.  

I 'feel' an earthquake in this.  Not geographically, but the violent shaking of the Church.  These celebrity 'Pastors' are shaking themselves out of the Church, away from the integrity of Jesus Christ, for they are not building upon solid ground, they are not upon the Rock, but are settling in sinking sand which has no sure foundation.   

They are building themselves up with vanity and lust and selfishness.    

What does being famous have to do with getting people saved and delivered.   When the world needs the strength of God, these in entertainment will not have the strength nor stature to withstand the shaking that comes against them.

What you said is so true about celebrity vs becoming a Pastor... one must choose one or the other.   God says that we cannot have two masters, for we will serve one and hate the other.  

I'll just say, 'This ain't right'   It's not... it's just not right.


----------



## nelcoy (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay... this is where I stand...
> 
> I wouldn't mind if these shows flowed with the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. This would be great if the show would showcase Christian leaders and their flock in wholesome light, but we all know the formula to successful reality shows.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

you are not wrong, Stevie Wonder can see that all dont look right with some of these men ...folk like to say that christians judge but if something is not right we should speak up.




mrselle said:


> I thought the same thing and debated on whether or not I should comment. I never like to judge by a person's appearance, but sometimes I can "see" cetain things....


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> These men are not Pastors. Their hirelings and all of them are sodomites. That spirit is all over them.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> gril, one of my church sisters used the exact word to describe them, sad but true





mrselle said:


> I thought the same thing and debated on whether or not I should comment.  I never like to judge by a person's appearance, but sometimes I can "see" cetain things....





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is the kind of thing that makes you sick in your spirit and ask God how long, but like my grand mother use to say every dog has his day and every rope has an end...it aint long now.



Iwanthealthyhair67,  MrsHaseeb, mrselle, 

First, I apologize to each of you for sounding 'it' out.   I do apologize, as I did not want to just 'say it'.    (*shrugs* -- *Huge Sigh*)  

But as each of you have shared, that spirit is just 'there'.   I'm praying that they are delivered.   I know better than to give up on prayer... however in the midst of the in-between, we don't need for this spirit to prevail into the spirits of others.   

It's just a mess... a sad mess.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

nelcoy said:


> I agree with you. This would be great if the show would showcase Christian leaders and their flock in wholesome light, but we all know the formula to successful reality shows.



  Hi nelcov  

That's it right there... Keyword:  Reality Shows 

I'm just.......... disappointed, that's all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie, because men still want the glory that belongs to God only, we are to lift up Jesus and HE will draw, (yes, I'm saying it again)... Woe to these preachers who think that they can do evil and call it good.  






Shimmie said:


> @FlyyBohemian...
> 
> I hope this makes sense, if not I apologize in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrselle (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie, don't apologize.  Obviously, "it" needs to be addressed.  People are starting to think "it" is ok.  I was having a conversation with my dad the other day about this.  He said he has learned to embrace all people.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie, because men still want the glory that belongs to God only, we are to lift up Jesus and HE will draw, (yes, I'm saying it again)... Woe to these preachers who think that they can do evil and call it good.



This is true "Healthy Hair"....they want the spotlight instead of being a Light leading others to the Lord for the sake of righteousness.  

Christianity is not a show, let alone a reality show.   It's a life to draw others to life and not death and destruction.  

I wish this would just 'go away'.      We need shows which display the true path of living for the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Shimmie, don't apologize.  Obviously, "it" needs to be addressed.  People are starting to think "it" is ok.  I was having a conversation with my dad the other day about this.  He said he has learned to embrace all people.



Thanks mrselle....

What did you say to Dad after that?


----------



## GodsPromises (May 14, 2013)

My spirit grieves reading this! Why oh why


----------



## mrselle (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks mrselle....
> 
> What did you say to Dad after that?



I didn't say anything.  He and I have been having this discussion since last summer.  This is not the thread for it, but in a nutshell he believes that gays should be allowed to get married.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 14, 2013)

Could it be that these preachers want to expose the world to the good that their ministries are involved in.  The Catholic church didnt have a reality show but a lot of people have been damaged by the sins of many of the leaders - same with some mega pastors.  Perhaps htey want to be regarded as the men they are and not angelic beings without sin.  BTW I love Mary, Mary and I love the Sheards!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy and @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> Oh Lawd...   Why do they look so .............
> 
> ...


Sis, I can't even find a gif to explain how I feel about this....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> These men are not Pastors. Their hirelings and all of them are sodomites. That spirit is all over them.


Ding, Ding, Ding!!!!



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> this is the kind of thing that makes you sick in your spirit and ask God how long, but like my grand mother use to say every dog has his day and every rope has an end...it aint long now.


Uh-oh...grandma has spoken!



LadyPBC said:


> *Could it be that these preachers want to expose the world to the good that their ministries are involved in.*  The Catholic church didnt have a reality show but a lot of people have been damaged by the sins of many of the leaders - same with some mega pastors.  Perhaps htey want to be regarded as the men they are and not angelic beings without sin.  BTW I love Mary, Mary and I love the Sheards!


As a minister myself...I have one word..............NO!

To get on television and do a "Reality Show" to expose the world to the good of their ministries is exactly what they are NOT suppose to do.

These 'men' are already on television and trust....they already put you in a 'Reality'...and know how to put on a 'Show'...let me tell you

Entertainment of the Gospel is not ministry....erplexed


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> These 'men' are already on television and trust*....they already put you in a 'Reality'*...and know how to put on a 'Show'...let me tell you
> 
> Entertainment of the Gospel is not ministry....erplexed


 


lol, I'm sorry but you ARE right, JB is another one, I wonder why he didn't make the line up he likes to be 'onstage' too.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

I guess he doesn't live in L.A.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lol, I'm sorry but you ARE right, JB is another one, I wonder why he didn't make the line up he likes to be 'onstage' too.


Who is JB?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 14, 2013)

^^Jamal Bryant


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Jamal Bryant


Oh.... ok.

Well, you may just see him on as a guest on one of the other pastors show

If this show is going to be like the other shows they have had on recently, then its going to be a mockery against the Lord.  

Just sayin.


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, I can't even find a gif to explain how I feel about this....



I know Precious Wavy, I know.   

It's such a mockery and it truly bothers me that this may not turn out right.   

I would love to give it the 'benefit of the faith', hoping that this will be a 'gift' to the 'Church' instead of a breach.  

*Sigh*


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

LadyPBC said:


> Could it be that these preachers want to expose the world to the good that their ministries are involved in.  The Catholic church didnt have a reality show but a lot of people have been damaged by the sins of many of the leaders - same with some mega pastors.  Perhaps htey want to be regarded as the men they are and not angelic beings without sin.  BTW I love Mary, Mary and I love the Sheards!



*Post is Edited in dark red font for clarity: * 

But Mary Mary were in the company of male strippers at their sister's batchlorette party.   Why did they even attend or even STAY there and be filmed laughing like it was 'Okay'.  

Season 2 / Episode 6  

That ain't right and there's no excuse for that.  Nearly or fully naked men (or nearly or fully naked women) or not an amusement for men and women of God outside of their husband or wife and privately, at that. 

Mary Mary did not put on a good witness by being there; they should have taken a stand and chosen not to attend.   Whether it was their sister Goo Goo's idea or what / whoever, as a Christian Mary Mary should not have attended...yet they did and they were in the midst of all of the calamity.   

And these Pastor's (named above in the LA Reality show ) are heads of Mega Churches.  

McClendon was (maybe still is) the Pastor of Tia and Tamera.  

Don't get me started on them, outside of the Reality Show.   I'm about to open some closed eyes.


----------



## Crucible (May 14, 2013)

Wow.......Just wow.


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2013)

When I read stories like this, what comforts me is when Jesus told His followers they honor Him when they follow what the Pharisees _*teach*_ 
Matthew 23: 1-3
_Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples: 2 “The teachers of the law and the Pharisees sit in Moses’ seat.  So you must be careful to do everything they tell you. But do not do what they do, for they do not practice what they preach.
_

God stands alone, His Word has power... He can do miracles without the help, or in spite of, man.  

Coincidentally, I love that song, "He's Able"; but was disturbed when I heard about the Baphomet sign in Detrick Haddon's performance of the song. I had to go look at it and it does seem to be that sign. If anyone cares to see for themselves:   @5:22.. when he says "Lift those hands." 

OT, this new reality TV show looks a big mess. 


MrsHaseeb said:


> These men are not Pastors. Their hirelings and all of them are sodomites. That spirit is all over them.


----------



## songbird8 (May 14, 2013)

i really just believe the church is being exposed... i can't tell you why its happening but, to me this is what it looks like.  i wouldn't be surprised if a gay pastors reality show is next... i have mixed feelings about these shows because i believe the Gospel should be present among all the other mess thats on TV, but to me the key is pure motives of those producing and writing these shows...


----------



## Shimmie (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> *Post is Edited in dark red font for clarity: *
> 
> But Mary Mary were in the company of male strippers at their sister's batchlorette party.   Why did they even attend or even STAY there and be filmed laughing like it was 'Okay'.
> 
> ...



Post ia edited in dark red for clarity.    I apologize, everyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I know Precious Wavy, I know.
> 
> It's such a mockery and it truly bothers me that this may not turn out right.
> 
> ...


 



Laela said:


> When I read stories like this, what comforts me is when Jesus told His followers they honor Him when they follow what the Pharisees _*teach*_
> Matthew 23: 1-3
> _Then Jesus said to the crowds and to his disciples: 2 “The teachers of the law and the Pharisees sit in Moses’ seat.  So you must be careful to do everything they tell you. But do not do what they do, for they do not practice what they preach.
> _
> ...


Wow....didn't know this.  That hand sign......



songbird8 said:


> i really just believe the church is being exposed... i can't tell you why its happening but, to me this is what it looks like.  i wouldn't be surprised if a gay pastors reality show is next... i have mixed feelings about these shows because i believe the Gospel should be present among all the other mess thats on TV, but to me the key is pure motives of those producing and writing these shows...


These "pastors" don't represent the 'Church' as a whole and the pastors that I know....men and women of God who love the Lord and His people and wouldn't even consider doing something like this....and I'm talking Mega Church pastors.  My church is a 'Mega Church' and my pastor wouldn't be seen in the circles of these men because he don't have time for that.  There are too many souls that need to come to Christ, and that takes work.

The bible says....*"We must work the works of Him who sent Me as long as it is day; night is coming when no one can work."* John 9:4


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

Amen!

This right here!

They like to call it 'reaching' people so they're all over the place and up in everything, if you are truly after souls, you wont have time for that. Your so humble and so gracious all you want is God's kingdom to advance. 



Nice & Wavy said:


> These "pastors" don't represent the 'Church' as a whole and the pastors that I know....men and women of God who love the Lord and His people and wouldn't even consider doing something like this....and I'm talking Mega Church pastors. *My church is a 'Mega Church' and my pastor wouldn't be seen in the circles of these men because he don't have time for that. There are too many souls that need to come to Christ, and that takes work.*
> 
> The bible says....*"We must work the works of Him who sent Me as long as it is day; night is coming when no one can work."* John 9:4


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

Shimmie Tia and Tamera are no longer at Bishop Jake's?


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The bible says....*"We must work the works of Him who sent Me as long as it is day; night is coming when no one can work."* John 9:4



Sis, I had to repeat the scripture you shared.   It's a wake-up in my spirit. 

_"Night is coming when no one can work"_

This has One Meaning, yet so many applications.   What I thought of was that at night 'folks' are exhausted from a long hard day.   When night falls, it's not only too dark to work, there's also little to no energy, push of motivation...the body wants to hibernate.   

Of course the prime application is that Jesus is coming soon, so while there's still time, (still 'Light') do His Work -- don't wait, don't hesitate.for the close of His work days are coming.


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie Tia and Tamera are no longer at Bishop Jake's?



They started out with Pastor McClendon when they were tweens/teens/young adults.    :;yep: 

I'm not sure where they worship now.  I'm sure that I can find out from Tamera's blogs.   Jakes in in Dallas, TX and Tia and Tamera, I believe are still in California.

Okay... THIS is what messes with me.  Remember up thread when I said "Don't get me started on them outside of the Reality Show...

McClendon is divorced and here's his story...  OH and I'm side-eyeing this BIG TIME!   Really, McClendon... Really?

http://www.apostasywatch.com/Wolves/WolfReports/ClarenceMcClendon/tabid/108/Default.aspx

_After 16 years of marriage (and four children) “Bishop” Clarence McClendon announced his divorce from wife Tammera with the following statement to Charisma New Service

’McClendon said that he had married at 18 "for all the wrong reasons." He added: "The only reason [it] lasted as long as it did was because we both loved God. [Tammy] just made a decision about what she wanted to do with the rest of her life. I'm sad to say we are completely divorced."’

He added “"I have a calling to preach, not to be married. My calling is between my heavenly Father and myself. It doesn't affect my ministry."

It seems that his calling to “preach, not to be married” changed however when he married Priscilla Delgado of Los Angeles only seven days after his divorce from Tammera was finalized.  The ceremony was performed by Bishop Earl Paulk who was supposedly providing spiritual counseling to McClendon at the time.

McClendons ex wife tells a different story. According to Tammera her husband had wanted out of the marriage for the last five years.

"I didn't want a divorce," Tammera told Charisma. "When I finally said yes to Clarence, he asked me to file because it would look bad if he divorced me-which could hurt his ministry."

She also denied that racism played a part in the split from ICFG.

"Clarence shared everything with me before we had marital problems, and he never once said that Foursquare was racist toward him," she said.

Apparently the Foursquare denomination has a policy requiring newly divorced ministers to step down from the pulpit for at least six months and to undergo a review by the denomination's Ethics Committee. McClendon of course claimed that this policy had nothing to do with his decision to withdraw.

_

There's more to the article, at the link. 

I want to emphasize that I do not look at all divorced persons/couples with a side-eye.   I just want to clear that up.   There are many who have truly repented, acknowledged their sin, and have chosen to live for God no matter what.  

I just don't see repentance in this case.  Pride, yes.  Vanity, indeed.  Repentance, no.  

I could spill some more beans... *shrugs*   I'm just not at peace with this 'Brady Bunch'.   This Good Ole Boys' have un-repented backgrounds that lead others astray.   the 'Oil' dripping from their beards is not Holy Oil.  It's not pure.

My point is that if one makes excuses for a divorce and continues to lead others without taking responsibility for it and steps down from leadership as an example of humility and true repentance, than they are not appointed leaders of the Church.   

*Noel Jones: *

*Bishop Noel Jones responds to the rumors that he is the fathered a child by X-Factor’s Stacy Francis.*

http://obnoxioustv.wordpress.com/20...-fathered-a-child-by-x-factors-stacy-francis/

Read the following statement he sent out on Twitter just two hours ago:
This is Bishop Noel Jones. Please focus with me on the positive efforts we expend daily towards improving people’s lives, including the provision of food & clothing to tens of thousands of people, in sharing the Gospel and in doing God’s work around the world. 

Rumors and innuendo, to the extent they attract attention, may further assist us in exposing more people, causing them to join Gideon’s Army and one another in making the world a better place.

Love,
Bishop Noel Jones
---------
Seems like he is admitting that the rumors are true and he wants the world to focus on the good that he as not and not his being a whore-monger. Bishop likes the ladies and he is a single man, but this is extremely disappointing and will greatly affect the Body of Christ.

It is with tear filled eyes that I write this post to my blog because arguably the greatest postulator of the Gospel n this present age allowed himself to fall into sin and if that was not enough he lied and attempted to cover it up. I know this cannot be Noel Jones, but unfortunately it is rumored to be the reality.


More of article is here: 
--------------
***********
So, why go on a Reality Show?   To excuse this?  To cover it up?  

*Sigh*  Something ain't right.  It's just not right.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 15, 2013)

Forgive me, L-rd, and I don't wish to judge, but I've got my suspicions and it's not about "fathering" a child at all...that's all I'll say.  Let me get out of this thread.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

I forgot that they are now in L.A. so of course Bishop Jakes would no longer be their pastor.

Shimmie I heard about all their divorces and remarriages I guess to Noel Jones' credit he is a Bishop of one wife as he hasn't gotten re-married...yet.


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I forgot that they are now in L.A. so of course Bishop Jakes would no longer be their pastor.
> 
> Shimmie I heard about all their divorces and remarriages I guess to Noel Jones' credit he is a Bishop of one wife as he hasn't gotten re-married...yet.



Thanks Healthy Hair...

It's a mess, ain't it?


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Here's another divorce!  

*Detrick Haddon Comes Clean About Divorce....*

OoooooKay now let me read what his story is all about...  

http://praisephilly.com/2159499/deitrick-haddon-comes-clean-puts-issac-caree-on-blast/



> *Coming clean in 2013 so God can really be truly glorified*
> 
> My objective in this personal message to my supporters is to set the record straight on why I divorced my ex-wife, to clear my daughter’s and fiancé’s name, and to give you the truth. I’m not here to throw anyone under the bus, but I refuse to remain silent while people slander my name because the other parties involved are refusing to speak up for me and about their involvement in this matter. I regret having to continue to speak on this but you all need to know the truth from my perspective.
> 
> ...



-------------------------
*Shimmie's Thoughts:* erplexed

Whelp... here we have it.   This don't make no sense!  

Oooooooooooo boy oh boy oh boy.... Oh boy  

See this ain't nothing but a mess making more mess.   These are not good examples of Minsters representing the Body of Christ.   

*"There are far too many Good Men and Women of Integrity who should be spotlighted far more, instead.  *

I'mma say just what this Reality Show is.  It's an attempt to undermine the 'stand' that we as Christians fight to maintain.  The media is using these as smoke screens to disparage the Church.  

Here's news for the media and their stale agenda.

The Church upon Jesus Christ shall Stand and shall remain standing.   The media is a bunch of weak dominios; but watch out dominos, your fall is imminent.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Amen!
> 
> This right here!
> 
> They like to call it 'reaching' people so they're all over the place and up in everything, if you are truly after souls, you wont have time for that. *Your so humble and so gracious all you want is God's kingdom to advance.*


 my heart is for all to come to Christ...there is no life without Him!!!



Shimmie said:


> Sis, I had to repeat the scripture you shared.   It's a wake-up in my spirit.
> 
> _"Night is coming when no one can work"_
> 
> ...


Yes, it really does sis...I so love the Word of God!



Shimmie said:


> They started out with Pastor McClendon when they were tweens/teens/young adults.    :;yep:
> 
> I'm not sure where they worship now.  I'm sure that I can find out from Tamera's blogs.   Jakes in in Dallas, TX and Tia and Tamera, I believe are still in California.
> 
> ...


It's not right....just not right sis!  I'm so tired of these people taking the name of the Lord and using it for their advantage


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Here's another divorce!
> 
> *Detrick Haddon Comes Clean About Divorce....*
> 
> ...



What in the world?  What is he talking about?

Oh gosh.......a mess is right, a hot mess...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

Shimmie I thought he said he wasn't going to throw no one under the bus...if he wasn't 'covering' her she wouldn't have gotten pregnant.  

For a supposedly seasoned man of God he aint making no kinda sense at all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

as for the Bishop who said we stayed married so long cause we loved the Lord, so what happen you alls stop loving God you got a divorce and 7 (the number of completion) days later, you get "completely" divorced and remarried.

He says he was 'called to preached and not get married', so why get married again Bishop...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie I thought he said he wasn't going to throw no one under the bus...if he wasn't 'covering' her she wouldn't have gotten pregnant.
> 
> For a supposedly seasoned man of God he aint making no kinda sense at all.


I'm watching who I call a man of God from now on...this is ridiculous.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

^^no, no that's a 'MAND' of God not a Man of God.

sorry I vex.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> as for the Bishop who said we stayed married so long cause we loved the Lord, so what happen you alls stop loving God you got a divorce and 7 (the number of completion) days later, you get "completely" divorced.
> 
> He says he was 'called to preached and not get married', so why get married again Bishop...


, chile please.

The top of my news:  A local pastor arrested for looking at child pornography while working at Disney.    Oh, Lord....these men are sick.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^no, no that's a 'MAND' of God not a Man of God.
> 
> sorry I vex.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> , chile please.
> 
> The top of my news: A local pastor arrested for looking at child pornography while working at Disney.  Oh, Lord....these men are sick.


 

lust of the eyes and flesh...AND working in an environment were it feeds his perversion.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> lust of the eyes and flesh...AND working in an environment were it feeds his perversion.


Yes...just crazy.


----------



## blazingthru (May 15, 2013)

I really like Detrick I think he is a man of God. I think he is trying to live a spiritual life, based on his knowledge of the bible and I believe we all make mistakes. Its amazing I can get through the day sometimes without falling into sin on one area or another.  He says how he was crushed in his spirit about his divorce and the affair his wife had on him and with a friend and fellow pastor, I imagine that was difficult but he was not married when he slept with the girl and he confessed his sins and married the woman and protected her and the child.  He also stepped down from service. I really think he is a man of God. I don't agree with this show though.  I give him so much credit for coming out and saying exactly what happen and now degrade his wife as well.  Men can be so nasty about stuff.   Now there might be more stuff he is into that I don't know about but I really enjoy his messages. Of course, I do not listen to him, but the times that I have, I walked away learning something and uplifted.


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie *I thought he said he wasn't going to throw no one under the bus...*if he wasn't 'covering' her she wouldn't have gotten pregnant.
> 
> For a supposedly seasoned man of God he aint making no kinda sense at all.



It was a 'hit and run'....


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> as for the Bishop who said we stayed married so long cause we loved the Lord, so what happen you alls stop loving God you got a divorce and 7 (the number of completion) days later, you get "completely" divorced and remarried.
> 
> He says he was 'called to preached and not get married', so why get married again Bishop...



See, this is why they were picked up for this show.. to make a mockery of Christianity.    

The show 'Preachers Daughters'.... it was such an insult.  I tried watching a few of the episodes and couldn't get through them.   So unnecessary.  It made the Pastor's 'appear' as if they had absolutely no control of their family; just weak and without faith.   

I realize we have life's challenges, but this was just an insult.      I can only imagine the one with the LA Preachers not doing much to clean up the negative images being presented.


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> , chile please.
> 
> The top of my news:  A local pastor arrested for looking at child pornography while working at Disney.    Oh, Lord....these men are sick.



What ??? !!! ???

A wolf among the innocent sheep... God's baby lambs.  

I got sumpin' for em'       :hardslap:


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^no, no that's a 'MAND' of God not a Man of God.
> 
> sorry I vex.





Nice & Wavy said:


>





Behave you two...  

lol:


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I really like Detrick I think he is a man of God. I think he is trying to live a spiritual life, based on his knowledge of the bible and I believe we all make mistakes. Its amazing I can get through the day sometimes without falling into sin on one area or another.
> 
> He says how he was crushed in his spirit about his divorce and the affair his wife had on him and with a friend and fellow pastor, I imagine that was difficult but he was not married when he slept with the girl and he confessed his sins and married the woman and protected her and the child.  He also stepped down from service. I really think he is a man of God. I don't agree with this show though.
> 
> I give him so much credit for coming out and saying exactly what happen and now degrade his wife as well.  Men can be so nasty about stuff.   Now there might be more stuff he is into that I don't know about but I really enjoy his messages. Of course, I do not listen to him, but the times that I have, I walked away learning something and uplifted.



  Hi Lady Blaz....

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 15, 2013)

Lookie here......

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=686619






For years there have been rumors that Lisa Raye was dating Bishop Noel  Jones of the City of Refuge Church in LA [click here if you missed  that].

Welp, the rumors are true and Lisa Raye and Bishop Jones are starring in a new reality show...

From Always A List, 

*AlwaysAList.com can confirm that the former First Lady of Turks &  Caicos and the pastor of the City of Refuge Church in Los Angeles are  in a serious relationship – so serious that it is a featured storyline  on the upcoming reality series, “Pastors of LA” just greenlit by Oxygen.

A friend of AlwaysAList.com recently attended a private screening of the  pilot and was “taken aback” by the couple’s relationship.

“I was really surprised that they were so open about their relationship.  I heard the rumors that they had been dating, but all doubt was removed  watching this show,” explained our source.

On the pilot, there was one scene where Bishop Jones was criticizing  some of McCoy’s wardrobe selections for church. “He basically told her  that he wasn’t sure she was ‘Godly enough’ for his world, and she in  turn told him he may not be ‘worldly enough’ for hers,” recalled the  screening guest.*
          __________________


----------



## Shimmie (May 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Lookie here......
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=686619
> 
> ...



They've been 'together' for a 'minute' ( a while)   His Church attracts quite a number of 'celebrities'.   But then, he's in LA where celebrities are central.

He's in a movie as well, "You can't keep a good man down".   Golden Brooks, Hill Harper, "Eddie Winslow" (from Family Matters --- I can't think of his real name) and other Black actors which many will recognize from budget plays, movies.   

Bishop Jones' role in the movie is small and respectable, but the movie isn't what I'd call quality.   I only liked the end of the movie, the prayer of repentance.  

This (the background lives of these ministers) is one of the things that pulled me away from TBN and other TV Ministries.    *I need to make a point that not all TV Ministries lack integrity, there are several that I respect and look forward to seeing. *  But there are others that I can't view.    

These men, Noel Jones and McClendon were TBN regulars.   I remember McClendon's wife, Tammera and she was a beautiful lady inside and out.   Their marriage was Interracial, however that's fine with me.   She truly presented as a loving wife, Proverbs 31 and I pray that God blesses her with a new and loving husband. 

But back to Bishop Jones and Lisa Raye, that's been going on for quite a while.  I was reluctant at first to 'believe' it, but inside, I knew it was true.

I have to admit that Bishop Jones has ministered several messages that have blessed me.  However, it's not enough to preach and live otherwise. 

These men are not supposed to be 'out there' like that!  That's what we're trying to get the men in our Black communities 'away' from; to stop being kangs and to become real men who have the heart of God.  

I don't want to hear a word uttered from any one of them that _'everybody makes mistakes'_.  That's not repentance.  

Leaders resist temptation; they resist placing themselves in such a manner.  This relationship with Jones and Lisa Raye is too much like a 'boyfriend / girlfriend' situation with 'benefits'.    

I pray that it's not and that the producers of this show do not display it as such.   If he's going to be with a woman, he needs to marry her and not look like he's out of order.    He's not 'shunning' the appearance of evil.   Lisa Raye is 'out there'.   I pray that the two of them are abstinent and not placing themselves in an unguarded situation.     All of his 'good works' mean nothing if he's not living holy.


----------



## disgtgyal (May 16, 2013)

A friend was telling me about this show and I thought what is up with all these fake Christian shows... I do believe what the enemy intended for evil God will turn it around for good. I believe yes these shows are put on air to make a mockery of Christianity and to basically say to the world see they're a mess or whatever else, but I also feel that God will use this platform to remove those preachers and ministers who have ignored the Spirit's prompting to repent, who haven't been preaching his word and leading thousands astray because afterall they're every move is being recorded for everyone to see.


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> A friend was telling me about this show and I thought what is up with all these fake Christian shows... I do believe what the enemy intended for evil God will turn it around for good. I believe yes these shows are put on air to make a mockery of Christianity and to basically say to the world see they're a mess or whatever else, but I also feel that God will use this platform to remove those preachers and ministers who have ignored the Spirit's prompting to repent, who haven't been preaching his word and leading thousands astray because afterall they're every move is being recorded for everyone to see.



Thanks disgtgyal ... this entire show just 'grieves' me, because it is indeed a 'set-up'.   First there was Preacher's Daughters which is a horror and now this.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2013)

I tried to watch an episode of Preacher's Daughter and had to turn the channel...the bolded had a lot to do with it...  





Shimmie said:


> See, this is why they were picked up for this show.. to make a mockery of Christianity.
> 
> The show 'Preachers Daughters'.... it was such an insult.  I tried watching a few of the episodes and couldn't get through them.   So unnecessary.  *It made the Pastor's 'appear' as if they had absolutely no control of their family; just weak and without faith.   *
> 
> I realize we have life's challenges, but this was just an insult.      I can only imagine the one with the LA Preachers not doing much to clean up the negative images being presented.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2013)

It appears to be that sign.. I looked at it a few times. I'm just hoping I'm wrong.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow....didn't know this.  That hand sign......





Well said... I agree...



Nice & Wavy said:


> These "pastors" don't represent the 'Church' as a whole and the pastors that I know....men and women of God who love the Lord and His people and wouldn't even consider doing something like this....and I'm talking Mega Church pastors.  My church is a 'Mega Church' and my pastor wouldn't be seen in the circles of these men because he don't have time for that.  There are too many souls that need to come to Christ, and that takes work.
> 
> The bible says....*"We must work the works of Him who sent Me as long as it is day; night is coming when no one can work."* John 9:4


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2013)

You know, there are lots of good examples of ministers representing God in truth, they are just not on TV... 

LOL @ 'dominos' .... but that word is point about the media.... TV.. Innanet, etc.




Shimmie said:


> -------------------------
> *Shimmie's Thoughts:* erplexed
> 
> Whelp... here we have it.   This don't make no sense!
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 16, 2013)

Laela said:


> You know, there are lots of good examples of ministers representing God in truth, they are just not on TV...
> 
> LOL @ 'dominos' .... but that word is point about the media.... TV.. Innanet, etc.



Laela... I truly wish that these men were not exploiting the Gospel.   

They're upfront with their 'flies' wide open.  All of their sexual exploits are being displayed for all the world to see, and it's not being taken seriously with repentance; and it's just shameful.


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (May 17, 2013)

I appreciate the comments in this post and I agree that this show will not glorify Christ in any way.  Yes, these "so call" ministers of the gospel appear to put money and fame before their true calling in the ministry.   Since I am in the process of divorcing a "bishop" and have met a few of these ministers, I will outline my observations:

1. The body of Christ is *not* prepared for the heights and depths of hypocrisy in the pulpit.   There is little accountability of these men and as long as the congregation hoops and hollers to their sermons on Sunday, everyone leaves church happy with the false assumption that all is well in the preachers' lives.  Nothing could be further from the truth.

2.  Yes, these men maybe anointed and talented but that does not mean that there are no major failings in their characters.   In other words, their characters have yet to catch up to their anointing.   Since the celebrity culture exist in the church, they are revered and held in a star status.  The Pride and Vanity of these men are shocking and the congregation unwittingly enables this. 

3.  We are living in the last days.   The scandals detailed in this thread are the tip of the iceberg and there are several more to come.  It is important that we remember that we each have to give an account for our life and it is important that we live holy lives even if our ministers may not be.

There is so much more I can write but I chose to be circumspect.  The entire situation is shockingly sad.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 17, 2013)

AbundantlyBlessed , I pray for God's will to be done in your life and that your faith does not fail you during this time of transition in your marriage! Be strong sis!

I also agree that this is not good for the body. God holds Pastors to a much higher standard than the congregation and that is NOT the kind of TV these producers are looking for. They want drama and sex. Even the least little "slip" on the show is a stain for the world to see on the Bride of Christ!

And though Im not familiar with all of the mentioned Pastors it does give me great pause to hear one is dating LisaRaye. I don't know the woman personally but nothing I've seen or heard about her would make me think "chaste". Tweeting yourself in a bikini is not a good look for a Pastors wife. Saying the Pastor isn't "worldly" enough should tell him right then that this woman isn't right for such a responsibility. But then again, if you're shopping for lust instead of life then the glamour will blind you. I really hope somehow it either doesn't air or it completely surprises me...in a good way.


----------



## Shimmie (May 17, 2013)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> I appreciate the comments in this post and I agree that this show will not glorify Christ in any way.  Yes, these "so call" ministers of the gospel appear to put money and fame before their true calling in the ministry.   Since I am in the process of divorcing a "bishop" and have met a few of these ministers, I will outline my observations:
> 
> 1. The body of Christ is *not* prepared for the heights and depths of hypocrisy in the pulpit.   There is little accountability of these men and as long as the congregation hoops and hollers to their sermons on Sunday, everyone leaves church happy with the false assumption that all is well in the preachers' lives.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> ...



AbundantlyBlessed...

Indeed you are abundantly blessed, spirit soul and body.

I just wanted to give you a great big 'sister hug'.   

God finds no failures in you.


----------



## disgtgyal (May 18, 2013)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> I appreciate the comments in this post and I agree that this show will not glorify Christ in any way.  Yes, these "so call" ministers of the gospel appear to put money and fame before their true calling in the ministry.   Since I am in the process of divorcing a "bishop" and have met a few of these ministers, I will outline my observations:
> 
> 1. The body of Christ is not prepared for the heights and depths of hypocrisy in the pulpit.   There is little accountability of these men and as long as the congregation hoops and hollers to their sermons on Sunday, everyone leaves church happy with the false assumption that all is well in the preachers' lives.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> ...



Because thanks was not enough.  For some reason I don't and never understood why church members treat their pastors or leaders like celebrities.  I don't understand how anyone can attend a church being led by someone not living according to God's way... don't we go to church to fellowship and hear a message from God but how can these men deliver a message from God when unrepentant sin is deafness to the voice of God. I'm not judging or condemning these mean or those who live like them I simply don't understand and am genuinely curious ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 18, 2013)

AbundantlyBlessed said:


> I appreciate the comments in this post and I agree that this show will not glorify Christ in any way.  Yes, these "so call" ministers of the gospel appear to put money and fame before their true calling in the ministry.   Since I am in the process of divorcing a "bishop" and have met a few of these ministers, I will outline my observations:
> 
> 1. The body of Christ is not prepared for the heights and depths of hypocrisy in the pulpit.   There is little accountability of these men and as long as the congregation hoops and hollers to their sermons on Sunday, everyone leaves church happy with the false assumption that all is well in the preachers' lives.  Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your post. I am sorry that you are divorcing.  It just goes to show me and confrimation that I have to get deep in the word. These "men" of God still struggle and some people just won't ever get it. They place these "men" high up JSMH...


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2013)

Well, I'm glad hese men don't represent all. There are lots of God-fearing Christian men, or as they say "for-real saved"  lol.. I agree about getting caught up and putting "men" of God on pedestal.. Sadly, I'd done this in the past without realizing it, and God had to open my eyes to see it, of my own accord, not what someone else tells me.  

There are and always will be true men and women of God on this planet, until Jesus returns. Just pray for a discerning heart so you can see them when they come your way, and ask God to remove them from your life if they have somehow worked their way in. He will protect you from all evil -- both seen and unseen.


----------



## lilanie (May 21, 2013)

This saddens me.

I have no words beyond that...


----------



## firecracker (May 27, 2013)

The House of Refuge DL Pastor explaining why he is doing the show.  (he starts explaining at 6:35)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fxXIgW5zYZE


----------



## MzRhonda (May 27, 2013)

As far as Dietrick Haddon I don't think he has married his babys mother yet.....I also read where he was stepping out and Issac Carree knew and spilled the beans. Who knows the truth.


----------



## Shimmie (May 27, 2013)

firecracker said:


> The House of Refuge DL Pastor explaining why he is doing the show.  (he starts explaining at 6:35)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fxXIgW5zYZE





MzRhonda said:


> As far as Dietrick Haddon I don't think he has married his babys mother yet.....I also read where he was stepping out and Issac Carree knew and spilled the beans. Who knows the truth.



It's all just a 'mess'.   Too much is clouding their 'witness'.

Are they looking to 'validate' their past and present activities? 

They are in a huge mass of ego and money which they refuse to give up.


----------



## MzRhonda (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie

Damita (Dietricks xwife) had a song in 2008 that I liked called "No Looking Back" 

Lyrics



> Ummm
> Oh
> Oh
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Damita (Dietricks xwife) had a song in 2008 that I liked called "No Looking Back"
> 
> Lyrics



  Hi MzRhonda 

The words are beautiful.  Thank you for sharing this.   

Rhonda, I wish things has turned out differently for each of these featured in this thread topic, in their Ministry.   Not everyone falls into temptation.  They resist it and give God the glory.  The ministers in this LA show have way too much laundry and no tide or downy.


----------



## disgtgyal (May 28, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Shimmie
> 
> Damita (Dietricks xwife) had a song in 2008 that I liked called "No Looking Back"
> 
> Lyrics



I had no idea that was his ex wife I actually like that song and my friend played that song at the end on her wedding ceremony I think it's called recession march


----------



## MzRhonda (May 28, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi MzRhonda
> 
> The words are beautiful.  Thank you for sharing this.
> 
> Rhonda, I wish things has turned out differently for each of these featured in this thread topic, in their Ministry.   Not everyone falls into temptation.  They resist it and give God the glory.  *The ministers in this LA show have way too much laundry and no tide or downy*.



Shimmie, you are too funny!


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Shimmie, you are too funny!



Marhonda...



You know I'm tellin' the Truffff !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't flow in the spirit unless my entourage is with me


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can't flow in the spirit unless my entourage is with me



Thank God for the presence of the Holy Spirit who lives and moves and is in _"Your Being"._... for sure.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^I was quoting what Bishop McClendon said on the show...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can't flow in the spirit unless my entourage is with me



The fornicator trying to correct him was no better, although what he said was true.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can't flow in the spirit unless my entourage is with me



I kept trying to figure out if he was serious and then I was like, "Of course he is...why wouldn't he be?"  The saddest part is that he sees absolutely nothing wrong with what he said.  I'm like, "You can't preach the word of God unless the church pays for you AND your entourage.  Really??????"



MrsHaseeb said:


> The fornicator trying to correct him was no better, although what he said was true.



I thought it was funny that he was correcting him, but like you said, he was right.  

I don't understand why they felt the need to highlight the kind of house and cars these men drive.  I thought it was different that when they were filming the men getting together at the "Man Cave" to fellowship, they felt the need to highlight these men getting out of their newly detailed vehicles and then McClendon comes up with his "assistant".  If nothing else, this show has given me some things to think about.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Oct 10, 2013)

I was okay with Bishop McClendon showing up with his son (assistant) I'm sure he wants him to see what all he goes through. Also, I'm okay with you having people there as your bodyguards but he should be able to flow by himself if need be.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2013)

I really hope that there where no body guards in the 'man cave', why would any one of them need a body guard anyway


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 10, 2013)

Did Jesus or the apostles have body guards? Did someone pay them for the word or for REAL healing? If so, I certainly haven't seen it.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Oct 10, 2013)

I mean bodyguards when out speaking and not at the "man cave." I did think it was odd that all the men showed up by themselves and then Bishop McClendon comes with his son and someone else. I'm okay with his son being there because I'm sure he wants him to follow in his footsteps. I'm not sure who the second person was that was with him though, looked like he was carrying McClendon's clothes or something.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought Bishop McClendon came with two people, but I wasn't sure.  I didn't know that one of them was his son.  No problem with that, but the other person who was there carrying what looked to be a garment bag...seemed like he was part of his "entourage".


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2013)

The person carrying the garment bag is his son, he did say that he had another function after he left the man cave, I doubt Deitrick was referring to that one occasion as far as an entourage goes, it sounds like he may have also been speaking of a personal encounter...though hypercritical he is right, what about people who cant afford him, Bishop McClendon made it clear that if his entourage couldn't come then he wasn't coming, after all he needs them to flow in the holy spirit


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 10, 2013)

liteskinshowdy said:


> I mean bodyguards when out speaking and not at the "man cave." I did think it was odd that all the men showed up by themselves and then Bishop McClendon comes with his son and someone else. I'm okay with his son being there because I'm sure he wants him to follow in his footsteps. I'm not sure who the second person was that was with him though, looked like he was carrying McClendon's clothes or something.



Hi. My comment wasn't in response to you, my apologies if it seemed to be  I was simply commenting on the lack of Christ like behavior these men exhibit when compared to the men of God in the Bible.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 10, 2013)

These guys are definitely all in the basement and their wives don't seem to care. Also I'm disgusted by the display of wealth. The offerings given to the church is not to be used to purchase Bentleys, and mini mansions. It's for outreach purposes. I refuse to watch another episode of this nonsense.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 10, 2013)

I watched the first episode and won't be watching again.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> These guys are definitely all in the basement and their wives don't seem to care. Also I'm disgusted by the display of wealth. The offerings given to the church is not to be used to purchase Bentleys, and mini mansions. It's for outreach purposes. I refuse to watch another episode of this nonsense.



I was a member at Noel Jones and McClendon's churches. For that reason alone I can't watch this show. Brings back some of the confusion of the mess that took place at one of the churches in particular. It's hurtful in a way. Anyway, came to say that McClendon said the Bentley was given to him. I don't think he used tithe/offering money for it. His ministry/church has not been the same since his huge scandal. He's an anointed and gifted preacher, but we all know that God gives us gifts regardless of how we choose to use them.


----------



## yodie (Oct 10, 2013)

I also have to comment that these pastors don't realize the effects their actions have. It's not about them being able to do what they want. They're shepherds over flocks (supposedly). Their actions sting, hurt, burn, leave people wandering and lost. I saw so many of my friends and people I know who left McClendon's church and never found stability after that - some never and others it took a long time. Church hurt is different. It's a deep, soul hurt.


----------



## Browndilocks (Oct 10, 2013)

mrselle said:


> I kept trying to figure out if he was serious and then I was like, "Of course he is...why wouldn't he be?"  The saddest part is that he sees absolutely nothing wrong with what he said.  I'm like, "You can't preach the word of God unless the church pays for you AND your entourage.  Really??????"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that the types of houses and cars are shown.  While I agree that the pastor should indeed live with privilege, a house in Bel Aire & Playa del Rey with your daily choice of Porche or Bentley is way too much, even for Los Angeles.  Especially when the vast majority of the people you "serve" are nowhere near living like that.  Not even the celebrities and other known faces.

Let everybody see with their own two eyes how they're living.  Let their eyes be opened to whats really going on.


----------



## Laela (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh my... 

SMH 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The person carrying the garment bag is his son, he did say that he had another function after he left the man cave, I doubt Deitrick was referring to that one occasion as far as an entourage goes, it sounds like he may have also been speaking of a personal encounter...though hypercritical he is right, what about people who cant afford him, *Bishop McClendon made it clear that if his entourage couldn't come then he wasn't coming, after all he needs them to flow in the holy spirit*


----------



## Laela (Oct 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67, here's a link to a sermon I just heard that speaks about the the pimping of souls.. thought I'd post if here as well: 

http://www.frequency.com/video/are-you-saved-soulish-pastor-gary-c/118643071/-/YouTube


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67, here's a link to a sermon I just heard that speaks about the the pimping of souls.. thought I'd post if here as well:
> 
> http://www.frequency.com/video/are-you-saved-soulish-pastor-gary-c/118643071/-/YouTube



Thanks Laela I've got to listen carefully the music is a bit too loud.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## songbird8 (Oct 12, 2013)

yodie said:


> I also have to comment that these pastors don't realize the effects their actions have. It's not about them being able to do what they want. They're shepherds over flocks (supposedly). Their actions sting, hurt, burn, leave people wandering and lost. I saw so many of my friends and people I know who left McClendon's church and never found stability after that - some never and others it took a long time. Church hurt is different. It's a deep, soul hurt.



i have to agree with you here. it's like they don't seem to care about the part of their job that is to watch over the souls of the sheep; mind, will, and emotions. is it more important for your life to lead me to Christ, or for me to know you're just a man? this is why it's a soul hurt, because the hurt they cause is to the very thing they should be watching over.

hebrews 13:17 obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that is unprofitable for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I was quoting what Bishop McClendon said on the show...



  Thanks Iwanthealthyhair67...

I'm just getting back to this thread.  I didn't see the show.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

i watched the first episode and I still love me some Deitrick, I think he is a man of God and after watching the show. He confirmed my belief.  i watched it on demand, totally not into the other pastors especially McClendon sorry if I misspelled it, he was not walking in the light by no means.  He is very disrespectful and rude.  He is also all about the money.  Like Deitrick said God gave you a word and you go where you are needed point blank period.

But I do not believe in the HYPE, I actually do not clap in church at all,  don't need the hype to be filled up with the holy spirit, I don't think music will get you there.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

I posted some old stuff about McClendon, I didn't know it as so many years old so thought I would delete it.  He is a horrible man and folks should beware of him completely.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

songbird8 said:


> hebrews 13:17 obey them that have the rule over you, and submit yourselves: for they watch for your souls, as they must give account, that they may do it with joy, and not with grief: for that is unprofitable for you.



This is exactly why I don't want everyone praying for me,  My God and their God might not be the same, I want to know the person very well before I will allow them to  pray for me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 12, 2013)

That concert was all about himnothing to do with God.


----------



## Honi (Oct 13, 2013)

I saw about 30 minutes. They are so self centered it hurt to watch.   God will deal with those that do not glorify Him. It's no biggie really. My Lord will raise another.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for validating my thoughts ladies.  I haven't even seen a show, but was wary of it when I saw the adverts.  I predict it will all end badly.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 14, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> i watched the first episode and I still love me some Deitrick, I think he is a man of God and after watching the show. He confirmed my belief.  i watched it on demand, totally not into the other pastors especially McClendon sorry if I misspelled it, he was not walking in the light by no means.  He is very disrespectful and rude.  He is also all about the money.  Like Deitrick said God gave you a word and you go where you are needed point blank period.
> 
> But I do not believe in the HYPE, I actually do not clap in church at all,  don't need the hype to be filled up with the holy spirit, I don't think music will get you there.



I have not watched the show and have _no_ plans to watch but that's me... Now, I do not know how true it is but I'm confused by Deitrick especially. He allegedly made a statement to the effect that preachers need to 'be real' and not fake but he and his former wife both committed adultery. She first supposedly but what difference does that make? Then he starts sleeping with the praise and worship team leader who becomes pregnant. They live together for two years and got married this summer and he wants to point fingers. So, we all fall short but repent and keep your mouth shut unless you are trying to edify someone or led to share. Finger pointing? Common dude...erplexed
http://obnoxioustv.wordpress.com/20...een-shacking-with-the-past-two-or-more-years/


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 15, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> I have not watched the show and have _no_ plans to watch but that's me... Now, I do not know how true it is but I'm confused by Deitrick especially. He allegedly made a statement to the effect that preachers need to 'be real' and not fake but he and his former wife both committed adultery. She first supposedly but what difference does that make? Then he starts sleeping with the praise and worship team leader who becomes pregnant. They live together for two years and got married this summer and he wants to point fingers. So, we all fall short but repent and keep your mouth shut unless you are trying to edify someone or led to share. Finger pointing? Common dude...erplexed
> http://obnoxioustv.wordpress.com/20...een-shacking-with-the-past-two-or-more-years/



I don't' agree at all, I believe we are all human and we all have our limits of endurance, He said he was devastated by his wife behavior and this person was someone who comforted him, and he being a man and being weak in the flesh let it go further, not that it couldn't have gone further at any other time. He was out in the open with it, He stepped down from the pulpit for a year.  He regroup and he married the woman. They didn't live together and he was waiting for the completion of the divorce and also for some time to past before they were married.   So hey look I sin all the time, I am trying my best to walk in the light but sometimes folks upset me so much, (my fault of course) I forget where I am going for  moment or two, its just that I am not a minister and so not under a magnifying glass as most of us aren't either.  He repented of his sins and he was open about it all.  Also I didn't see where he was judging anyone, I heard him speaking about going where your needed, He seem to be on point spiritually speaking and not talking about someone's personal sin.  I really like Dietrick, I think he believes that his way of serving God is the right way and I believe he believes it wholeheartly.  I don't follow him, but when I hear him speaking he seems to always bless me with a word. of course I am not a follower of his because I am more of a person that likes a teaching pastor and so I am a heavy note taker and really can't go with pastor that preach a message and not go scripture by scripture. 

I will probably watch the show from time to time, but he is the only pastor I am interested in hearing. I do not like the other pastor who has to carry his weapon in his old neighborhood, what kind of crap is that, then to embarrass his old friends, that was some kind of foolery to me, I didn't like it or his story or anything he had to say.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2013)

This is what bothers me:  

What are the 'fallen' so-called pastors the ones always in the limelight and allowed to be given false and mocking representations of our Faith and our Lord?

When do we support the Pastors who when faced with Temptation, did as Joseph... they turned and ran into the arms of God, instead.   They yielded not to temptation.   They chose to live and to present the true 'Virtues of Jesus Christ'.

All of these 'weak fall outs' exclaiming and proclaiming "I'm just a man"... or "This is my human side" is sinking sand.    It literally gives more yield for folks to 'fail' on purpose because after all:   "Dietrick fell and now he's back up again.'

Is this the best we have to offer unto Jesus.   Men who keep falling.   Why is Dietrick hanging out with these other 'Faller Ballers'?   Why associate himself with such.    Does not the Word say not to?   Indeed it does.  

Why are we allowing them to teach people that they do not have to 'strengthen' their souls and to 'buffet their flesh' to keep from falling.    God's Word is clear -

 "Resist the devil and he WILL flee from you..."  

I have 'Had It!'.   I mean it.  I have absolutely 'Had It'!   I am fed up to my hairline with these 'fallen crackheads' who think they still belong as leaders in the Church.  

Is it any small wonder at all, why we have so many problems in families, marriages, personal finances, and community structure, let alone society?  Is it truly any wonder?     Where is the backbone to stand straight and to walk the straight and narrow path for the sake of the Gospel?   Where is it?  

All we see is a bunch of 'fallen misfits' who didn't have the integrity to keep their pants zipped and their buldges in check.     Do folks really expect the Believers who are sold out to God, to fall for this mess of madness and sin?

Do folks really think that this is what the true Gospel of Jesus Christ is all about? 

I have news for them.   It's not!  

There are men and women in this earth by the millions who  love God and have NEVER Fallen!  They have NEVER yielded to temptation and they have no intention of even thinking in that direction.   

I do not want to hear nor see anymore excuses.   I do not care about the worn out toilet excuses that 'he was in a weakened state'.   Or, 'He fell but has repented and is now back in God's grace'.     No they're not.   For if they were, they would not be in the pulpit.  They would have humbled themselves as unworthy leaders and would have chosen to sit down and to remain seated until Jesus comes.   

I'm not having this mess as representative of the Lord and Saviour that I love and serve.    I'm not and neither is the Lord.

I have more than enough scripture to back this up.   

I'm fed up with the mess.   It's time to get rid of the toilets that these failures are standing upon as Altars and put up the True and Pure Altars of the Lord.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This is what bothers me:
> 
> What are the 'fallen' so-called pastors the ones always in the limelight and allowed to be given false and mocking representations of our Faith and our Lord?
> 
> ...



Yes!!!! I could not have said this better myself. I did not see the premier of this show, but I am watching the first episode right now. I wanted to know/see for myself the content of the show. I shouldn't have bothered. I knew that I had a bad feeling in my spirit when I saw the commercial. It is HORRIBLE! I am very upset about the character of the men selected for this show.

You know....when are people going to realize that the mainstream media has little to no interest in presenting God's truths? The enemy wants shows like this on the air, so that the people of God can be lumped in with these foolish men and viewed as hypocrites, liars, and/or so others can be fooled into thinking it's okay to live this way as long as you profess Christianity. NO!!! The media wants sensationalism, drama, and lots of smoke and mirrors. Christians who are willingly signing these reality show agreements more often than not, may as well be making a deal with the devil. Did anyone notice how often the camera gave the viewer a good long look at the nice watches, expensive cars, etc?? There's nothing wrong with having nice things or being blessed by God, but that should not be the main focus of a ministry or on a show that is intended to show the role of a pastor in a true light.

I was SO upset about Dietrich saying he got some young woman pregnant while still married and that it's okay because God kept him in the pulpit. NO!!! He needs to sit down and give his heart fully to God. This show is shameful.


----------



## yodie (Oct 15, 2013)

Pastors of LA needs TO COME OFF THE AIR!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2013)

yodie said:


> Pastors of LA needs TO COME OFF THE AIR!!



Agreed yodie   Totally agreed.

Even more, they need to come off of the Pulpits! Stopped from fleecing God's sheep.   To lose all of their stolen goods and then live on Real Faith the way they've been pounding upon the heads of other people who follow them and give all of their money to.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Yes!!!! I could not have said this better myself. I did not see the premier of this show, but I am watching the first episode right now. I wanted to know/see for myself the content of the show. I shouldn't have bothered. I knew that I had a bad feeling in my spirit when I saw the commercial. It is HORRIBLE! I am very upset about the character of the men selected for this show.
> 
> You know....when are people going to realize that the mainstream media has little to no interest in presenting God's truths? The enemy wants shows like this on the air, so that the people of God can be lumped in with these foolish men and viewed as hypocrites, liars, and/or so others can be fooled into thinking it's okay to live this way as long as you profess Christianity. NO!!! The media wants sensationalism, drama, and lots of smoke and mirrors. Christians who are willingly signing these reality show agreements more often than not, may as well be making a deal with the devil. Did anyone notice how often the camera gave the viewer a good long look at the nice watches, expensive cars, etc?? There's nothing wrong with having nice things or being blessed by God, but that should not be the main focus of a ministry or on a show that is intended to show the role of a pastor in a true light.
> 
> I was SO upset about Dietrich saying he got some young woman pregnant while still married and that it's okay because God kept him in the pulpit. NO!!! He needs to sit down and give his heart fully to God. This show is shameful.



Thank you so much Blackpearl1993...  

I have truly had enough of this mess.  They are not on the right side of God's Word.     And I am so done with it.   

This mess with Deitrick being weaken by his wife's adultery....  

Man... get some iron in your blood.   So prayer didn't work for you through this?    All that preaching you've done about faith and prayer and you couldn't keep your testosterone faithful to God?   

I'm not hearing it!   

This is teaching men who look to him to be 'weaker' and worse yet to even 'try' to be a man (or woman) of Virtue.


----------



## yodie (Oct 15, 2013)

Shimmie, I completely agree!!


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 15, 2013)

I am glad that I don't have cable. It is sad that Men of God would put their business out there like that. I am sorry but I am tired of ALL "REALITY" TV SHOWS. If it isn't fictional or based on regular joes non celebrities than I might watch.


----------



## Laela (Oct 15, 2013)

It will...




yodie said:


> Pastors of LA needs TO COME OFF THE AIR!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 16, 2013)

So Noel Jones doesn't pray or study before preaching, he gets a chair massage while holding his dog that he puts on a pink dress and gets a 'stretch' by his 'driver'.....

***BLANK STARE***


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> So Noel Jones doesn't pray or study before preaching,
> 
> *he gets a chair massage while holding his dog that he puts on a pink dress *
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> So Noel Jones doesn't pray or study before preaching, he gets a chair massage while holding his dog that he puts on a pink dress and gets a 'stretch' by his 'driver'.....
> 
> ***BLANK STARE***



Have you ever heard him preach?

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sorry but a man with a shih tzu is suspect looking to me.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Have you ever heard him preach?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



No. Lol. I'm not sure I want to after what I've seen thus far.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> No. Lol. I'm not sure I want to after what I've seen thus far.



Actually he's good little dramatic but definitely learned, what does the bible say about giftings I can't remember if He takes them back.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm sorry but a man with a shih tzu is suspect looking to me.





It may be for 'show'... who knows?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

very possible, a lot of it to get the crowd hyped up on emotions...I wish that Pastors would just speak as the Lord leads and spare us all the theatrics....Noel is known for his command of the english language all that ain't necessary, just tell me what thus says the Lord.



Shimmie said:


> It may be for 'show'... who knows?


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 17, 2013)

This show hurts my soul... Prior to watching the first episode, I really liked Noel Jones. I've heard him speak a few times and it's always been amazing. He has a way with words... very eloquent speaker but, this character he plays on this show... I can't.


----------



## betteron2day (Oct 17, 2013)

I watch the show for the discussion that can come from it in a Godly manner. These are very important topics in our day and age and how will the people of God respond. This show has a lot of foolishness in it but the topic with the white pastor and the transgenedered person was interesting. i was interested in how he would respond. The entire conversation that Deitrick brought up about the Gospel and the entourage was interesting. The people of God need to take a stand and propel change in the church and the community.


----------



## pearcey (Oct 17, 2013)

we are all human and imperfect.  

if this show makes you make some type of "shame", one MAY need to re-evaluate what their perception is of other humans.

yes, pastors are imperfect. they hold no "pass" to heaven. everyone gets to meet God face to face.

Church is about FELLOWSHIP, it is NOT a guarantee to get throught the golden gates.

Read your bibles.  But realize, it does NOT stop with your bibles.

Seriously reflect as to why you are feeling this way.  Yes, if you are  a newbie, this maybe much to take so get with a mentor who can assist you, but everyone is human.

Church is a choice.

You can get filled listening to Metallica the same way you can listening to the Mighty Clouds of Joy.

When people take off the blinders and realize you "choose" to tithe, you choose to go to church, you choose to follow a doctrine.  but the minute you think that entitles you to God or makes you better, you get into a dangerous slope of judgement.

and after "Love your neighbour as Christ loves you"  is "judge not and be not judged".

Don't judge. it is dangerous.  just be the best you you can be. and don't get too caught up in titles.

Be blessed.


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2013)

pearcey,

I really don't mean any offense, so I hope you don't take any, BUT we're supposed to go to church "Forsake not the assembling of yourselves...". People are always quick to say don't judge, but as a Christian, I'm suppose to point out what's right and what is not right. If you want to label that judging, then fine. After all, aren't we going to judge the world when Jesus returns? I think it's wrong to judge with a haughty attitude, but I don't think it's wrong to clearly point out foolishness (IMO) and at the same time examine myself to see that I'm not doing the same junk, yet still professing to live by the word of God.

Church does allow us to fellowship, but it's where we're to learn the word of God and afterwards take that word and rightly go out and disciple/draw others to Christ. 

 I dont "choose" to tithe. I'm obedient to God's command to tithe. I "choose" to follow God's word and some of this foolishness does NOT line up with the word. So, if anything I wrote in this post is judging, then I'm guilty of doing so. 

People FALL because of our actions. Is it right? Maybe not, but it's true. People fall and walk away from God because they see shows like this and feel like God isn't real, those preachers are all fake, it's a game....Endless excuses. 

I'm not saying my next comment applies to you, but I find that those who constantly say don't judge are often the ones that secretly feel condemned about something in their lives OR have areas of their lives that they don't want to change, so 'don't judge' provides them a level of comfort to continue doing whatever they feel like doing. If and when I do wrong, I may not like the correction, but I know that I have to get that thing right OR else God will judge me for me it.

I don't think anything entitles me to God other than the fact that He gave his son for me and invites me to come and fellowship daily with him, the fact that he calls me his own. NOTHING I do on this earth can entitle me to a relationship with the Father other than he freely invites me to have one with him. 

So, I judge this show and the behaviors the pastors display as very wrong. I believe that there's so much filth in our world because under the premise of "not judging" so many things have crept in. I haven't watched an episode and don't intend to. I was a member at both Noel Jones and McClendon's church. First hand experience of ALOT of things to know that what they've done and continue to do is not right. They, like all of us, need prayer and repentant hearts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

yodie, my nephew watched this show one time and shook his head he said it confirms what he's been saying about these greedy no good pastors all along...these men are a stumbling block to the saved and the unsaved

while we all have to stand before the judgment on a individual basis we have to also give an account for persons in our lives how what we said and did affected others, Pastor have and even greater responsibility as the 'shepherd'.

Imo, that excuse of being human and imperfect is a just that an excuse


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67, People like your nephew and so many others will adopt that attitude and they'll lump most Christians, churches, and pastors in with this type of behavior.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

yodie said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67, People like your nephew and so many others will adopt that attitude and they'll lump most *Christians, churches, and pastors in with this type of behavior*.


 

Exactly!!!

yodie It is my duty to point him towards Christ through my life living, what a responsibility, imagine having a whole congregation of people to be responsible for, Lord have mercy.


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2013)

^^^ Yes, it is our duty and we all share sort of the same responsibility as pastors, but pastors are held to a higher accountability.


----------



## momi (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Actually he's good little dramatic but definitely learned, what does the bible say about giftings I can't remember if He takes them back.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Romans 11:29 -_ For the gifts and calling of God are without repentance._

Although the passage is actually sharing God's free gift of salvation offered to Jews and Gentiles.  Meaning that He will not take back his promise of redemption.


I used to think it meant that if The Lord has "called" a person or has given them a gift that He will not take it back.  A closer look at the entire passage in plain language makes it clear that this is not the case.  I was bamboozled.  lol

Besides, I have my doubts that Noel and his pink poodle were ever called in the first place.  What a mess.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks momi...

I've had my doubts for sometime now, that why I stopped watching him preach years ago.

I have two shih Tzu's,  imo men with small dogs just don't look right...I wonder who dresses the bishops dog, she had on a pink dress last night, maybe it's the same person that was steam pressing Noel's clothes, I guess the steam presser would be considered Noel's 'valet'.



momi said:


> Romans 11:29 -_ For the gifts and calling of God are without repentance._
> 
> Although the passage is actually sharing God's free gift of salvation offered to Jews and Gentiles. Meaning that He will not take back his promise of redemption.
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Thanks momi...
> 
> I've had my doubts for sometime now, that why I stopped watching him preach years ago.
> 
> I have two shih Tzu's,  imo men with small dogs just don't look right...I wonder who dresses the bishops dog, she had on a pink dress last night, maybe it's the same person that was steam pressing Noel's clothes, I guess the steam presser would be considered Noel's 'valet'.



Girl if his valet (or whatever he is) dresses his dog?? I just don't know. 

I guess somebody has to dress the dog though huh? 

Jer 14:14 Then the LORD said unto me, The prophets prophesy lies in my name: I sent them not, neither have I commanded them, neither spake unto them: they prophesy unto you a false vision and divination, and a thing of nought, and the deceit of their heart.


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Oct 17, 2013)

1 Timothy 3:1-15

1 This is a true saying, If a man desire the office of a bishop, he desireth a good work.

2 *A bishop then must be blameless*, *the husband of one wife*, vigilant, sober, *of good behaviour*, given to hospitality, apt to teach;

3 Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous;

4 *One that ruleth well his own house*, having his children in subjection with all gravity;

5 *(For if a man know not how to rule his own house, how shall he take care of the church of God?)*

6 *Not a novice, lest being lifted up with pride he fall into the condemnation of the devil.*

7 *Moreover he must have a good report of them which are without; lest he fall into reproach and the snare of the devil.*

8 Likewise must the deacons be grave, not doubletongued, not given to much wine, not greedy of filthy lucre;

9 Holding the mystery of the faith in a pure conscience.

*10 And let these also first be proved; then let them use the office of a deacon, being found blameless*.

*11 Even so must their wives be grave, not slanderers, sober, faithful in all things.

12 Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well.*

13 For they that have used the office of a deacon well purchase to themselves a good degree, and great boldness in the faith which is in Christ Jesus.

Titus 1:1-7

*For a bishop must be blameless, as the steward of God; not selfwilled, not soon angry, not given to wine, no striker, not given to filthy lucre*;

8 But a lover of hospitality, a lover of good men, sober, just, *holy*, temperate;

9* Holding fast the faithful word as he hath been taught, that he may be able by sound doctrine both to exhort and to convince the gainsayers.*

10* For there are many unruly and vain talkers and deceivers, specially they of the circumcision:*

11 *Whose mouths must be stopped, who subvert whole houses, teaching things which they ought not, for filthy lucre's sake.*

12 One of themselves, even a prophet of their own, said, The Cretians are alway liars, evil beasts, slow bellies.

13 This witness is true. *Wherefore rebuke them sharply, that they may be sound in the faith;*

14 Not giving heed to Jewish fables, and commandments of men, that turn from the truth.

15 Unto the pure all things are pure: but unto them that are defiled and unbelieving is nothing pure; but even their mind and conscience is defiled.

16* They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him, being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.*

Jeremiah 23:1-2
*1 Woe be unto the pastors that destroy and scatter the sheep of my pasture! saith the LORD.

2 Therefore thus saith the LORD God of Israel against the pastors that feed my people; Ye have scattered my flock, and driven them away, and have not visited them: behold, I will visit upon you the evil of your doings, saith the LORD.*

OK last one, Timothy 23:14

*I have seen also in the prophets of Jerusalem an horrible thing: they commit adultery, and walk in lies: they strengthen also the hands of evildoers, that none doth return from his wickedness: they are all of them unto me as Sodom, and the inhabitants thereof as Gomorrah.*


Gotta love how the Word of God, speaks and "judges" for itself.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2013)

momi said:


> Romans 11:29 -_
> Besides, I have my doubts that Noel and his pink poodle were ever called in the first place.  What a mess. _


_

I agree on this,  I think the word anointing is very much overused. They were calling each other anointed after blatant disrespect. Really. NO disrespect to anyone but I don't see how a 'Bishop" can sleep with a married woman and have a child with the woman and still call himself anointed and filled with the holy spirit, which by the way, no one is filled 24 hours. The holy spirit comes as needed and that is through prayer.  Folks like to compare themselves to the bible characters without looking more closely at their lives.  Yeah I am not a fan of the show its a bunch of nonsense.  Its scripted, they do not talk normal especially, what is the older pastor name can't remember the one with the gun, he talks at his wife not with her. She appears to not be able to make a decision or conclusion or even a comment without him correcting her in some way or fashion. 

TD Jakes have some comments regarding the show.  I do not like TD Jakes either, 
http://youtu.be/EGno-hPL5YI

I think he is just as disrespectful as the other pastor, he should not even comment about it.

THey all make me sick with the money business all of them do that. 
Dag, Dietrick is not my friend anymore and I am upset about that I really like him but....... he isn't living right for real.... oh well..... but not taking this video on face value, seems to be twisted to me, but he does create music that is not really consider spiritual.  http://youtu.be/KeBR_Cm_CtQ

Still love some of his songs http://youtu.be/dhfoYCHz9hY_


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not trying to sway anyone or be argumentative but _I just can't_ with this show. Here's one more reason why...

It just so happened when I got home from work today this 'show' was on. I heard Deitrick argue with some man and say to him that there are_* no*_ passages in the bible that are opposed to ppl living together prior to marriage. _Say what Rev?!_  :hardslap: He said this as his then fiance sat by him giving the man who was telling them they were wrong in their perceptions the stank eye. _Wasn't that Christ like?_ Deitrick and his now wife lived together for two years prior to them getting married earlier this year in July.:angeldevi: I'm glad they went ahead and tied the knot. No, the bible doesn't say thou shalt not shacketh but it is clear about things like adultery, lust, and fornication. Or are we supposed to believe that they slept in separate beds and were celibate after the birth of their daughter for two years while they lived together... 
Yeah, we're all human and all fall short but to continue and basically demand you remain in a position of leadership almost defiant like, nah bruh. God does not bless our mess. David as we all know, was a man after God's very own heart and did PLENTY of dirt. He and Bathsheba probably had a little stank attitude too until God sent Nathan to end alladat. _Maybe_ I'm being pessimistic tho. _Maybe_ at the end of this reality 'show' we'll get to see some true repentance as the camera rolls from these pastors and their families, etc. I'm just not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> I am not trying to sway anyone or be argumentative but _I just can't_ with this show. Here's one more reason why...
> 
> It just so happened when I got home from work today this 'show' was on. I heard Deitrick argue with some man and say to him that there are_* no*_ passages in the bible that are opposed to ppl living together prior to marriage. _Say what Rev?!_  :hardslap: He said this as his then fiance sat by him giving the man who was telling them they were wrong in their perceptions the stank eye. _Wasn't that Christ like?_ Deitrick and his now wife lived together for two years prior to them getting married earlier this year in July.:angeldevi: I'm glad they went ahead and tied the knot. No, the bible doesn't say thou shalt not shacketh but it is clear about things like adultery, lust, and fornication. Or are we supposed to believe that they slept in separate beds and were celibate after the birth of their daughter for two years while they lived together...
> Yeah, we're all human and all fall short but to continue and basically demand you remain in a position of leadership almost defiant like, nah bruh. God does not bless our mess. David as we all know, was a man after God's very own heart and did PLENTY of dirt. He and Bathsheba probably had a little stank attitude too until God sent Nathan to end alladat. _Maybe_ I'm being pessimistic tho. _Maybe_ at the end of this reality 'show' we'll get to see some true repentance as the camera rolls from these pastors and their families, etc. I'm just not gonna hold my breath.



that is not what he was saying at all.  HE was saying shacking up.  In other words that was an not appropriate term for living together and he and his finance did not live together during that time, she lived with her mother.  Bishop was very disrespectful and rude to even think he can go there when talking with Dietrick and every one feels like they can make a comment on his relationship when they all should be minding their own business.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 17, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I agree on this,  I think the word anointing is very much overused. They were calling each other anointed after blatant disrespect. Really. NO disrespect to anyone but I don't see how a 'Bishop" can sleep with a married woman and have a child with the woman and still call himself anointed and filled with the holy spirit,* which by the way, no one is filled 24 hours. The holy spirit comes as needed and that is through prayer. *
> Still love some of his songs http://youtu.be/dhfoYCHz9hY


I do like some of his music too.
Sis, I don't understand what you are saying here? But I would like to.
I believe that the Holy spirit is ever present based on my personal experiences as well as passages like the one below. I would like to hear the opinions of others. @Shimmie @Laela @Nice & wavy @yodie (and others please feel free to comment)

*John 14:16-17*  And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever; _Even _the  Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him  not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and  shall be in you.

When something is _abiding_ it is permanent. Or at least that is my understanding...
abide-
_v.__intr._*1. * To remain in a place.
*2. * To continue to be sure or firm; endure. See Synonyms at stay1.
*3. * To dwell or sojourn.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 17, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> that is not what he was saying at all.  HE was saying shacking up.  In other words that was an not appropriate term for living together and he and his finance did not live together during that time, she lived with her mother.  Bishop was very disrespectful and rude to even think he can go there when talking with Dietrick and every one feels like they can make a comment on his relationship when they all should be minding their own business.


You may be absolutely right. I did not see everything in it's entirety. I heard they did live together for 2 years but I _do not_ know these people and am willing to admit that...


----------



## mrselle (Oct 17, 2013)

1 Thessolonians 5:15 - 23

15 See that none render evil for evil unto any man; but ever follow that which is good, both among yourselves, and to all men.

16 Rejoice evermore.

17 Pray without ceasing.

18 In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.

19 Quench not the Spirit.

20 Despise not prophesyings.

21 Prove all things; hold fast that which is good.

*22 Abstain from all appearance of evil.*

23 And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.

The bolded is what I thought of when Deitrick was telling the Bishop that there was nothing in the Bible about shacking.  Even if they were living together in separate bedrooms and abstaining from sex prior to getting married, the fact that they lived together could be viewed by an onlooker as sin.  No ones knows what is going on behind closed doors, but to most people if you have a man and a woman with a child and they are living together....well, most would assume that they are sharing a bed and having sex.  Aside from all that, previews for next week shows his fiancee telling one of the wives that she and Deitrick are already married because when a man enters a woman they are considered married.  Yeah.  I'm glad they got married, but considering the age difference (she is in her 20's and he is in his late 30's/early 40's) I'm willing to bet that it is easy for him to sweet talk her into most things.  I'm not buying the whole, "I'm trying to keep him on the straight path."  I'm not buying that at all.


----------



## yodie (Oct 17, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> I do like some of his music too.
> Sis, I don't understand what you are saying here? But I would like to.
> I believe that the Holy spirit is ever present based on my personal experiences as well as passages like the one below. I would like to hear the opinions of others. @Shimmie @Laela @Nice & wavy @yodie (and others please feel free to comment)
> 
> ...



Great answer. I agree that the Holy Spirit is ever present. God gave us a comforter. That means the Holy Spirit is a gift. When a gift is given, it's given, meaning you have it and it's up to you when, how and how often you want to use your gift. The Holy Spirit is my helper and he lives within me. 

So, yes, we are ALWAYS filled with the Spirit once we receive him. The better question is how often do we interact or acknowledge the Holy Spirit? So, it's not that someone isn't ALWAYS filled with the Spirit, but better yet how often do we fellowship, talk to, interact, pray through, or follow the leading or conviction of our wonderful gift - the Holy Spirit.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Oct 17, 2013)

Once you confess, repent, and acknowledge Jesus as the Son of God and that he died for your sins, you receive the Holy Spirit.  It is with you at all times. A few verses for reference.

*Acts 2:38* Peter replied, “Repent and be baptized, every one of you, in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins. And you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.
*Ezekiel 36: 26 - 27*  I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit in you; I will remove from you your heart of stone and give you a heart of flesh. 27 And I will put my Spirit in you and move you to follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws.
*Romans 8:9* You, however, are not in the realm of the flesh but are in the realm of the Spirit, if indeed the Spirit of God lives in you. And if anyone does not have the Spirit of Christ, they do not belong to Christ.
*Romans 5:5* And hope does not put us to shame, because God’s love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit, who has been given to us.
*2 Timothy 1:14* - By the Holy Spirit who dwells within us, guard the good deposit entrusted to you.


----------



## momi (Oct 17, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> that is not what he was saying at all.  HE was saying shacking up.  In other words that was an not appropriate term for living together and he and his finance did not live together during that time, she lived with her mother.  Bishop was very disrespectful and rude to even think he can go there when talking with Dietrick and every one feels like they can make a comment on his relationship when they all should be minding their own business.



What?

If your desire is for everyone to mind their own business then keep "your business" off cable tv.


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 17, 2013)

momi said:


> What?
> 
> If your desire is for everyone to mind their own business then keep "your business" off cable tv.


 

repost!!!!


----------



## momi (Oct 17, 2013)

On another forum someone posted Romans 13:13 - stating that "chambering" could also be interpreted as co-habitation.  

_Let us walk honestly, as in the day; not in rioting and drunkenness, not in *chambering* and wantonness, not in strife and envying. _

What do you all think?


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 17, 2013)

I just think that there shouldn`t be any behavior that makes a nonbeliever suspicious, especially as a leader.  I keep thinking of Ruth and Boaz. He didn`t shame her or touch her and as a matter of fact, he had her leave before sunrise so people do not think anything negative of her.


nowadays, people sin willingly and say I am saved by grace. SMH


----------



## momi (Oct 17, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I just think that there shouldn`t be any behavior that makes a nonbeliever suspicious, especially as a leader.  I keep thinking of Ruth and Boaz. He didn`t shame her or touch her and as a matter of fact, he had her leave before sunrise so people do not think anything negative of her.
> 
> 
> nowadays, people sin willingly and say I am saved by grace. SMH



Absolutely sweetvi.  Scripture is clear on the avoiding all appearance of evil - this is just the first time I've heard Romans 13:3 used to list "specifically" shacking as a sin.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

Deitrick exposed himself, when he was talking to Faye, he asked her how long have you known me she said two years and he agreed, he only got divorced in 2012 last year.  Do the math.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> I do like some of his music too.
> Sis, I don't understand what you are saying here? But I would like to.
> I believe that the Holy spirit is ever present based on my personal experiences as well as passages like the one below. I would like to hear the opinions of others. @Shimmie @Laela @Nice & wavy @yodie (and others please feel free to comment)
> 
> ...



This is correct, because of Jesus, *the Holy Spirit is with us at all times*.   He leads and guides us into all truth.    At anytime, we in Christ Jesus will feel the conviction or a 'prick' in our spirits when we are doing something wrong.   That's the Holy Spirit "who is always with us".   

When we pray, it is the Holy Spirit who strengthens us in prayer.   

Prior to Jesus (and the Cross), the men in the Old Testament, the Spirit of the Lord, 'came upon them' as God allowed and as they were yielded.  

One may ask, "Well, if the Holy Spirit is always with ''us" then why do people still mess up?"      

How many times have we ignored the voice of God?  The promptings of the Holy Spirit?  Allowed our 'free will' to rule and not yield unto God?  

God loves us sooooooooo much. In spite of us... He still chooses to remain beside us and with us... always.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2013)

momi said:


> On another forum someone posted Romans 13:13 - stating that "chambering" could also be interpreted as co-habitation.
> 
> _Let us walk honestly, as in the day; not in rioting and drunkenness, not in *chambering* and wantonness, not in strife and envying. _
> 
> What do you all think?


Clambering definition ; a couch; by extension, cohabitation; by implication, the male sperm:--bed, chambering, ? conceive.

1. a place for laying down, resting, sleeping in a. a bed, couch 2. the marriage bed a. of adultery 3. cohabitation, whether lawful or unlawful a. sexual intercourse.

Chambering really means in layman's terms shacking up


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Clambering definition ; a couch; by extension, cohabitation; by implication, the male sperm:--bed, chambering, ? conceive.
> 
> 1. a place for laying down, resting, sleeping in a. a bed, couch 2. the marriage bed a. of adultery 3. cohabitation, whether lawful or unlawful a. sexual intercourse.
> 
> *Chambering really means in layman's terms shacking up*



Wow!  God's Word never misses a beat...     

An example would be Samson (Judges 16) who dwelled (shacked up) with Delilah in her 'chambers'.


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 - thanks for the breakdown!

Shimmie - what a fitting example. You are right - His word is full and complete!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

It was on 'again' when I came home from work as well (Prudent1).  I mean, they're showing this as a 'marathon'.   

I watched it last night (I missed the first episode).   

It's a mess.   That's all I have to say *for now*, at least.   It's just a huge mess.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

momi said:


> Iwanthealthyhair67 - thanks for the breakdown!
> 
> Shimmie - what a fitting example. You are right - His word is full and complete!



Doesn't Proverbs have something to say about 'chambers' as well?  I have to look it up just to make sure.   

It seems that it does.  I've read so many different Bible translations that it's a wonder if the word chambers didn't appear at least 100 times or more.


----------



## songbird8 (Oct 18, 2013)

i just wanted to pop in and say i am totally lost as to why posters are saying Deitrick is shacking, when he clearly stated that he is not? and was not? Dominique has stated clearly that she has been living at her mothers house. what am i missing here?

i cant say i agree or disagree with this show. honestly, im on the fence. but i do know im all about truth, and the truth of God's word.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 18, 2013)

Chambering is found in the KJV, however mostly every interpretation I've read interprets chambering as sexual immorality/ promiscuity, cohabitation doesn't even fit in the context, but if someone found an actual commentary that says chambering is cohabitation please post a link. I don't agree with dettrick's behavior as a whole but I do agree with him being tired of pastors preaching things that aren't in the bible I was surprised the bishop didn't use the same scripture shun the appearance of evil especially since that's what pastors pull out when they are trying to convince someone a particular action is a sin without the bible explicitly saying so. Yes as a believer you do not want to cause a brother to stumble but where do you draw the line, can I not go to an event that may play secular music because that may appear evil or am I not allowed to dance because someone believes it's inappropriate touching and thus appears evil. Cohabitation isn't a sin, but like many things it can lead to sin, I think you need to know yourself and you SO. I have stayed with my soon to be husband many times for a week at a time and even slept in the same bed and we have never had sex not even inappropriate touching, so I disagree with cohabitation implies sin is being committed.


----------



## mensa (Oct 18, 2013)

This is an embarrassing mess! How can any true believers that are filled with the Holy Spirit knowingly act and live like this?sad:


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 18, 2013)

momi said:


> What?
> 
> If your desire is for everyone to mind their own business then keep "your business" off cable tv.



Meaning,  My personal life is not open for everyone to discuss but we are here to build up Christ Church to save lives, that is what Dietrick was saying but instead folks felt that they can openly come out and talk about his sin, when they have loads of sin out there as well.  

When I go before my pastor to get advice it is not for him to throw my sin or what he perceives to be my sin up in my face. Especially if I am not walking in it.  Dietrick has said more then once that he was not living with her, she lived with her mother. But because they think he is a young boy they feel they have the right to say anything. He wanted some advice since, The Bishop or whatever his name is, has been married for a long time. However the Bishop never, if you watch, never ever takes the right opportunity to do the right thing.  For instance, Dietrick ask him to make the plea, instead he calls his old boys from around the way and make a show out of it, putting their personal business out there for the world and helping them be "saved" yet he never makes the call, instead of him going on with the advice about his marriage and its longevity, which he touched on briefly, he goes after Dietrick, Who has not hidden from his sin, has not denied it.  Feels that to be open and let it go is the best way to heal.  Which is true, however, doesn't really benefit others to know all of your sins, but since he is out there he put it out there.  That doesn't mean it opens the door for others to feel free to ask whatever they want to to him, especially at dinner with his fiance that was so wrong


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Chambering is found in the KJV, however mostly every interpretation I've read interprets chambering as sexual immorality/ promiscuity...
> 
> Yes as a believer you do not want to cause a brother to stumble but where do you draw the line.....
> 
> ...



  Hi 

You may not realize it, but you just set yourself up...


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Chambering is found in the KJV, however mostly every interpretation I've read interprets chambering as sexual immorality/ promiscuity, cohabitation doesn't even fit in the context, but if someone found an actual commentary that says chambering is cohabitation please post a link. I don't agree with dettrick's behavior as a whole but I do agree with him being tired of pastors preaching things that aren't in the bible I was surprised the bishop didn't use the same scripture shun the appearance of evil especially since that's what pastors pull out when they are trying to convince someone a particular action is a sin without the bible explicitly saying so. Yes as a believer you do not want to cause a brother to stumble but where do you draw the line, can I not go to an event that may play secular music because that may appear evil or am I not allowed to dance because someone believes it's inappropriate touching and thus appears evil. *Cohabitation isn't a sin, but like many things it can lead to sin, I think you need to know yourself and you SO*. I have stayed with my soon to be husband many times for a week at a time and even slept in the same bed and we have never had sex not even inappropriate touching, so I disagree with cohabitation implies sin is being committed.



I'm not quite so sure that it isn't a sin per se.  Any actions that can cause your brother to stumble are transgressions I believe.  Secondly, we are talking about a church leader - leaders are held to a higher standard.  If this is the standard he is setting well it just opens the door wide open for those he is supposedly shepherding.  

A man/woman of God should be above reproach.


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> Meaning,  My personal life is not open for everyone to discuss but we are here to build up Christ Church to save lives, that is what Dietrick was saying but instead folks felt that they can openly come out and talk about his sin, when they have loads of sin out there as well.
> 
> When I go before my pastor to get advice it is not for him to throw my sin or what he perceives to be my sin up in my face. Especially if I am not walking in it.  Dietrick has said more then once that he was not living with her, she lived with her mother. But because they think he is a young boy they feel they have the right to say anything. He wanted some advice since, The Bishop or whatever his name is, has been married for a long time. However the Bishop never, if you watch, never ever takes the right opportunity to do the right thing.  For instance, Dietrick ask him to make the plea, instead he calls his old boys from around the way and make a show out of it, putting their personal business out there for the world and helping them be "saved" yet he never makes the call, instead of him going on with the advice about his marriage and its longevity, which he touched on briefly, he goes after Dietrick, Who has not hidden from his sin, has not denied it.  Feels that to be open and let it go is the best way to heal.  Which is true, however, doesn't really benefit others to know all of your sins, but since he is out there he put it out there.  *That doesn't mean it opens the door for others to feel free to ask whatever they want to to him, especially at dinner with his fiance that was so wrong*



Yeah that definitely put him on the spot and I agree it could have been handled more discretely  - but that is the position Deitrick and the rest that signed up for the show put themselves in unfortunately  

Oxygen is all about ratings not discipleship.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

momi said:


> I'm not quite so sure that it isn't a sin per se.  Any actions that can cause your brother to stumble are transgressions I believe.  Secondly, we are talking about a church leader - leaders are held to a higher standard.  If this is the standard he is setting well it just opens the door wide open for those he is supposedly shepherding.
> 
> A man/woman of God should be above reproach.



Thanks momi...    You are quite correct in this. 

I don't know folks seem to think that God 'turns' His head and doesn't see us when we're sinning.   We may have tried that with our parents, even then it didn't work (my Mom still knew everything we did.... God told her  )

A man and woman sleeping (or just lying) in bed together is a 'prelude'; it puts one in the *'position'* to go further.   

Let's be real.   Most 'Humans' will take it as close at they can get to having sex, when they know that they cannot have sex.   So even that is 'shacking' or 'chambering', if only for mid-summer night's cat nap.   

I don't think that any of these men should be pastors.   I'm so sad to say this, because the Black ones are not only shaming the Ministry but also our Black culture.     They're the ones being shown with all of the bling, fancy homes and cars, and the White Pastor 'seems' to be living the most humble.

I  mean come on... this is not a good nor true representation.     Just more to tear down Christians and Black men.  

And to those who feel the posts are too harsh in this thread, can you blame us?   We do not live that way... not up in here or outside of us.   The majority of the Christians in our forum are not like this.   We know better and have far more respect for the God we love and serve.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 18, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> Meaning,  My personal life is not open for everyone to discuss but we are here to build up Christ Church to save lives, that is what Dietrick was saying but instead folks felt that they can openly come out and talk about his sin, when they have loads of sin out there as well.
> 
> When I go before my pastor to get advice it is not for him to throw my sin or what he perceives to be my sin up in my face. Especially if I am not walking in it.  Dietrick has said more then once that he was not living with her, she lived with her mother. But because they think he is a young boy they feel they have the right to say anything. He wanted some advice since, The Bishop or whatever his name is, has been married for a long time. However the Bishop never, if you watch, never ever takes the right opportunity to do the right thing.  For instance, Dietrick ask him to make the plea, instead he calls his old boys from around the way and make a show out of it, putting their personal business out there for the world and helping them be "saved" yet he never makes the call, instead of him going on with the advice about his marriage and its longevity, which he touched on briefly, he goes after Dietrick, Who has not hidden from his sin, has not denied it.  Feels that to be open and let it go is the best way to heal.  Which is true, however, doesn't really benefit others to know all of your sins, but since he is out there he put it out there.  *That doesn't mean it opens the door for others to feel free to ask whatever they want to to him, especially at dinner with his fiance that was so wrong*



I didn't see anything wrong with the Bishop asking that question.  The Bishop and his wife weren't counseling them in an official capacity, but I think it was clear that they were wanting to offer some gentle guidance and Deitrick probably picked up on that.  Also, I don't know if anyone else felt the same way, but when the Bishop asked if they were shacking I took it as him asking in a round about way if they were having sex.  I guess shacking seemed a bit more discreet.  The fact that Deitrick blew up at the question speaks volumes.  That being said, for some reason I like Deitrick.  He could stand some anger management classes, but for some odd reason I think that he is probably a really cool dude.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

momi said:


> Yeah that definitely put him on the spot and I agree it could have been handled more discretely  - but that is the position Deitrick and the rest that signed up for the show put themselves in unfortunately
> 
> Oxygen is all about ratings not discipleship.



Did you notice the 'edit' to that segment?    Dietrick said his 'rebuke' and then it was 'cut' to having a 'happy meal'.   

I am on purpose watching next weeks episode.  I need to confirm what's up with Dietrick and Dominique.    She seems to be a sweet and steady girl.  I believe she loves the Lord.   I just want to understand her comment in next week's epi about when a man enters a woman that deems them married.   The previews are known to be deceiving.    I need to see and hear her comment to make a fair account of where her mindset is.


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks momi...    You are quite correct in this.
> 
> I don't know folks seem to think that God 'turns' His head and doesn't see us when we're sinning.   We may have tried that with our parents, even then it didn't work (my Mom still knew everything we did.... God told her  )
> 
> ...



Isn't that the truth Shimmie!  They choose to profile these "pastors" but there are many who are in fact striving to live an upright life, and I believe you are right.  The majority of dedicated followers of Christ are NOT living like this.


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Did you notice the 'edit' to that segment?    Dietrick said his 'rebuke' and then it was 'cut' to having a 'happy meal'.
> 
> I am on purpose watching next weeks episode.  I need to confirm what's up with Dietrick and Dominique.    She seems to be a sweet and steady girl.  I believe she loves the Lord.   I just want to understand her comment in next week's epi about when a man enters a woman that deems them married.   The previews are known to be deceiving.    I need to see and hear her comment to make a fair account of where her mindset is.



It very well may be "selective editing".


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 18, 2013)

*Gospel Glitter*

“If only you believe what I believe, you can have what I have too!” That’s the essence of the message preached by a group of wealthy Pentecostal pastors on a new reality TV show called Preachers of L.A. But when you dust off all the gold and push aside the Rolex watches of these celebrity status church leaders, will you find a true biblical message in this prosperity gospel?

Kate Bowler, an assistant professor of the History of Christianity in the United States at Duke Divinity School and author of Blessed: A History of the American Prosperity Gospel, writes for CNN:

Money. Women. Fame. Church. That's a day in the life of The Preachers of L.A., a new reality show centered on the lives of megachurch pastors of the so-called “prosperity gospel.” The show, which premiers Wednesday night on the Oxygen Network, is a chaotic mix of prayer, "house porn," and neatly orchestrated dust-ups between senior pastors and their “first ladies.” In some ways, the combination of the prosperity gospel with the Real Housewives format is a match made in Oprah-produced heaven. Men of the cloth cruise Southern California in lavish cars weighed down by their gold watches and tiny dogs. [1]

Prosperity theology appears to have biblical support. Doesn’t God promise to give us good health (3 John 1:2) and pour out blessings from heaven (Malachi 3:10) in such abundance that we wouldn’t have enough room in our bank accounts to receive it? This gospel of success is pitched as a simple contract between a believer and God. If you have enough faith, the Lord will reward you … with wealth and health.

But does a celebrity status of spiritual leaders really find support in God’s Word? Do we find genuine prophets and true apostles leaving the synagogue with an entourage that includes gleaming cars and fawning women? Does Paul parade new believers through a luxurious mansion as evidence of how God will change their lives? Isn’t an Olympic-size swimming pool and monogrammed pocket squares a way to help people know the Lord really cares about them?

The problem with the health and wealth gospel is that it does not truly line up with the Bible. There are pieces missing. God does not always prevent His children from suffering and loss. John the Baptist suffered as a martyr at the hand of Herod (Matthew 14:1–12). Paul was plagued with a “thorn in the flesh” to help him avoid exalting himself and his successes (2 Corinthians 12:6–8). “The love of money” is called “the root of all kinds of evil” (1 Timothy 6:10). Christ “became poor” so that we might become “rich” (2 Corinthians 8:9). But such wealth has less to do with gold and more to do with grace (Ephesians 1:7).

God has blessed some people with wealth, but not for the purpose of living in luxury. Their abundance is given in order to help spread the gospel. The Lord has healed many, but some people have suffered as a witness for Jesus. *The glitter of the prosperity gospel appeals to many, but when you lift up the thin veneer of this teaching, you find vanity and idolatry … characteristics that are in direct opposition to the Scriptures.*


*I, therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you to walk worthy 
of the calling with which you were called, with all lowliness and 
gentleness, with longsuffering, bearing with one another in love, 
endeavoring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace. 
(Ephesians 4:1-3)

However,
if works are done with pride or arrogance, or for the sake of 
appearance rather than truth and righteousness, they will cause harm. 
They may also produce some good, but the account of the Two Trees in the
Garden of Eden teaches that, in the context of eternity, a mixture of 
good and evil is really only evil.*


----------



## songbird8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Let's be real.   Most 'Humans' will take it as close at they can get to having sex, when they know that they cannot have sex.   So even that is 'shacking' or 'chambering', if only for mid-summer night's cat nap.



So we are calling taking a nap together "shacking" now?  I just want to be clear...?  I just always thought "shacking" was living together... maybe I'm the only one confused.erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

mrselle said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with the Bishop asking that question.  The Bishop and his wife weren't counseling them in an official capacity, but I think it was clear that they were wanting to offer some gentle guidance and Deitrick probably picked up on that.  Also, I don't know if anyone else felt the same way, but when the Bishop asked if they were shacking I took it as him asking in a round about way if they were having sex.  I guess shacking seemed a bit more discreet.  The fact that Deitrick blew up at the question speaks volumes.  That being said, for some reason I like Deitrick.  He could stand some anger management classes, but for some odd reason I think that he is probably a really cool dude.



Geepers... compared to all of the others, liking him is quite easy...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

songbird8 said:


> So we are calling taking a nap together "shacking" now?  I just want to be clear...?  I just always thought "shacking" was living together... maybe I'm the only one confused.erplexed



Question:  Why would an unmarried couple take a nap together (in the same bed) if taking nap was all that was intended?     When people 'shack' they are 'sleeping' in the same bed together.   Taking a nap or spending the night in same bed, same difference.    

Human nature is what it is.  When it's laid out, eventually sex or foreplay or romantic touching is going to take place.   All of which leads to sex, clothed or unclothed.    I'm just being real here.  People are going to hell for playing games with God with 'twisted values'.  

We have to stop playing games with God. Get married and then take all the co-naps you want with each other.  Simple enough.   

Even for those who say, they are 'strong' and have no intention of going 'all the way'.    There are others who have not conquered their 'flesh' and sexual desires and will think that they can still 'take a nap' and not be yielded.    

We need to be honest about this.  Napping together is no different than putting ones toes in the water.   It's 'dipping' into the pool, one toe at a time.   Napping and shacking are one in the same for people involved in activities that only married people should be doing.   

One of the reasons men drag their feet to the altar is because they don't have to rush to take a nap with so many of these 'Church girls'.     They can't have sex, but they will take a nap with him.   

Look how long it took Dietrick to finally marry Dominque...   

I'm sorry Babygirl... but I'm Just sayin'...   Shackin' / Nappin'  same scenario.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

songbird8 said:


> So we are calling taking a nap together "shacking" now?  I just want to be clear...?  I just always thought "shacking" was living together... maybe I'm the only one confused.erplexed



BTW:  songbird8.... you're not confused, it's the values of "Make-Believers" are what's confused and outside of God's Word.

My post above sounds harsh towards you, but I wanted to make sure that you knew that it's not.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't watched the show but based on what I've read and heard a lot of Christians are displeased with it. 

I hope this show would open up the eyes of the Christian community.

My prayer is that Christians in general would stop supporting false prophets and false pastors. Stop attending their conferences; stop buying their books; stop listening to their broadcasts; stop sowing into their ministries. And that's when these false prophets/pastors will step down from the pulpit. 

Exposure of their unrepentant sins will not shake them because Jesus is not their God.  Money and fame is their god; yet, abusing and manipulating the Gospel to obtain their riches and so called power.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 18, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> I do like some of his music too.
> Sis, I don't understand what you are saying here? But I would like to.
> I believe that the Holy spirit is ever present based on my personal experiences as well as passages like the one below. I would like to hear the opinions of others. @Shimmie @Laela @Nice & wavy @yodie (and others please feel free to comment)
> 
> ...




My key word is filled, no one is filled 24-hours with the holy spirit, it is what we pray for when we need it to be filled. We ask God to send the Holy spirit to help us understand when we are reading the bible, when we have to go before "whoever".  The average joe is not filled, God has given specific instructions regarding the filling of the holy spirit. 

 Only those can be filled with the Spirit who are obedient. This means that the spiritual gifts cannot be demonstrated in the life of one who is breaking God’s law. Jesus said, “If ye love me keep my commandments. And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever” (John 14:15, 16).  No one should overlook the relationship between obedience and the baptism of the Holy Spirit. The most basic fact about the Spirit is that He leads into all truth and convicts of sin. 

“But the Comforter, which is the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you” (John 14:26). 

Again Jesus said, “Howbeit when he, the Spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth ...” (John 16:13). 

And we are his witnesses of these things; and so is also the Holy Ghost, whom God hath given to them that obey him” (Acts 5:32). 

Christ taught in Matthew 7:22 that the end time will produce a phenomenon of Christians claiming the Spirit’s power in miracle ministry, but who are actually manipulated by the devil.  

Truth and Lies cannot be blessed by God and you cannot receive the filling of the holy spirit while having one foot in and one out. 

The Scriptures repeatedly assert that the Holy Spirit cannot dwell with those who are disobedient. "And we are his witnesses of these things and so also is the Holy Ghost, whom God hath given to them that obey him." Acts 5:32. 

 many people misunderstand Scripture and believe that if they haven't spoken in tongues, they haven't been baptized with the Spirit. The charismatic movement has misled people in this regard. We have a wonderful God who has given us many different gifts but He doesn't give the same gifts to every person. Read 1 Corinthians 12:27-31 and you will see how diverse the spiritual gifts are, and how not all have been given the same gifts. The tongues movement that we see today is relying on emotional experiences for a spiritual high that are not a true evidence of the working of the Holy Spirit. 

Though individual members may have different gifts, they can all receive the fruits of the Spirit. As it says in Galatians 5:22, 23, "But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law." The Holy Spirit's main purpose in baptizing and pouring out His power is to convict people of sin and give them the power to overcome. The greatest evidence that we have been baptized by the Holy Spirit is the transformation of character that takes place within us as we submit our lives to God. Ephesians 4:11 says: "And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: Till we all come in the unity of the faith, and of the knowledge of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ:" What this tells us is that all the gifts of the spirit will be in operation to some degree or another until the very end of time on this earth.

Throughout the Bible we can see that there have been ebbs and flows in the manifestations of the gifts of the Spirit. There were many miracles occurring during the time of Moses, but later, in the time of the judges, Gideon was led to ask, "Oh my Lord, if the LORD be with us, why then is all this befallen us? and where be all his miracles which our fathers told us of, saying, Did not the LORD bring us up from Egypt? but now the LORD hath forsaken us, and delivered us into the hands of the Midianites." Judges 6:13. There was a long stretch during the 400 years between the Old and New Testaments where we have no record of the Spirit's workings, and then with Christ's coming and the Spirit falling upon the apostles there was an explosion of gifts. The Dark Ages was a "dry" spell, followed by the Reformation of the 1600's, and then the great revival of missionary zeal in the 1800's. But the workings of the Spirit through His gifts never cease altogether.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi  You may not realize it, but you just set yourself up...


How so? Please explain


----------



## songbird8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> BTW:  songbird8.... you're not confused, it's the values of "Make-Believers" are what's confused and outside of God's Word.
> 
> My post above sounds harsh towards you, but I wanted to make sure that you knew that it's not.



it's no problem i just wanted to understand what you're saying


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 18, 2013)

momi said:


> I'm not quite so sure that it isn't a sin per se.  Any actions that can cause your brother to stumble are transgressions I believe.  Secondly, we are talking about a church leader - leaders are held to a higher standard.  If this is the standard he is setting well it just opens the door wide open for those he is supposedly shepherding.  A man/woman of God should be above reproach.



If any actions that causes our brother to sin is a transgression then as I've asked before where do we draw the line as far as living our personal lives. I can't speak for no one else in this thread yes I am human but I or FH have not tried to get close to sex we have been dating since we were in high school we're 29 now and if we wanted to go there it's something we could've done so a very long time, it's the one thing we both committed to a long time ago. Christians love to denounce the sins you can see, but it's the hidden sins (hate, envy, jealousy, pride, malice, etc) that does the most damage to a person as well as the body of Christ and no I'm not putting sins in a hierarchy. Bottom line "shacking" "laying next to" isn't a sin and no preacher or bishop can make me believe otherwise. I have a relationship with Jesus and He hasn't convicted me or FH, we all ( Christians) have weaknesses but it isn't the same for every believer.


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> *Chambering is found in the KJV, however mostly every interpretation I've read interprets chambering as sexual immorality/ promiscuity*, cohabitation doesn't even fit in the context, but if someone found an actual commentary that says chambering is cohabitation please post a link. I don't agree with dettrick's behavior as a whole but I do agree with him being tired of pastors preaching things that aren't in the bible I was surprised the bishop didn't use the same scripture shun the appearance of evil especially since that's what pastors pull out when they are trying to convince someone a particular action is a sin without the bible explicitly saying so. Yes as a believer you do not want to cause a brother to stumble but where do you draw the line, can I not go to an event that may play secular music because that may appear evil or am I not allowed to dance because someone believes it's inappropriate touching and thus appears evil. Cohabitation isn't a sin, but like many things it can lead to sin, I think you need to know yourself and you SO. I have stayed with my soon to be husband many times for a week at a time and even slept in the same bed and we have never had sex not even inappropriate touching, so I disagree with cohabitation implies sin is being committed.



Chambering/cohabitation/fornication/sexual immorality/lust are all the fruit of the same tree, sin. However, it has been my experience that church folks are very hypocritical when it comes to shaking. For instance my husband and I lived together for before marriage, we received a lot of criticism for doing so. However many of the people criticizing were fornicating themselves. While we received many lectures about shaking, none of these lectures ever mentioned fornicating. Saved people should not be fornicating period, whether it be at a shared home, parent's home, hotel, on the weekends or just sometimes. It a shame that we have lowered our standards so much that we give people or ministers a pass for fornicating and committing adultery, as if it is impossible to be chaste until marriage, but God has not changed his standards. Just like all this separated non-sense. If you are not divorced you are married, it is really that simple. Why are people trying to make it seem complicated? I am just baffled and appalled that people actually support this kind of non-sense. Having a ostentatious, fornicating adulterer for a preacher is like having a non sober AA sponsor or an  illiterate English teacher.Just


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 18, 2013)

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> Chambering/cohabitation/fornication/sexual immorality/lust are all the fruit of the same tree, sin. However, it has been my experience that church folks are very hypocritical when it comes to shaking. For instance my husband and I lived together for before marriage, we received a lot of criticism for doing so. However many of the people criticizing were fornicating themselves. While we received many lectures about shaking, none of these lectures ever mentioned fornicating. Saved people should not be fornicating period, whether it be at a shared home, parent's home, hotel, on the weekends or just sometimes. It a shame that we have lowered our standards so much that we give people or ministers a pass for fornicating and committing adultery, as if it is impossible to be chaste until marriage, but God has not changed his standards. Just like all this separated non-sense. If you are not divorced you are married, it is really that simple. Why are people trying to make it seem complicated? I am just baffled and appalled that people actually support this kind of non-sense. Having a ostentatious, fornicating adulterer for a preacher is like having a non sober AA sponsor or an  illiterate English teacher.Just



I get what you're saying but I think my issue is that some ppl see cohabitation and automatically assume you MUST be fornicating and I'm saying that's not the case for everyone.


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> *If any actions that causes our brother to sin is a transgression then as I've asked before where do we draw the line as far as living our personal live*s. I can't speak for no one else in this thread yes I am human but I or FH have not tried to get close to sex we have been dating since we were in high school we're 29 now and if we wanted to go there it's something we could've done so a very long time, it's the one thing we both committed to a long time ago. Christians love to denounce the sins you can see, but it's the hidden sins (hate, envy, jealousy, pride, malice, etc) that does the most damage to a person as well as the body of Christ and no I'm not putting sins in a hierarchy. Bottom line "shacking" "laying next to" isn't a sin and no preacher or bishop can make me believe otherwise. I have a relationship with Jesus and He hasn't convicted me or FH, we all ( Christians) have weaknesses but it isn't the same for every believer.



As a Christian my goal is to live a life that is pleasing to God, to be Christ like, to extend the love of Christ to everyone I come in contact with and to spread the good news. 

1) If God lives in me then I take him wherever I go and he does everything I do. Before I go anywhere I ask myself if this is an environment that God would want to be in. Would Jesus want to be at a place with people twerking, getting drunk, cursing, and all kinds of debauchery, even if I am not participating? I think not.

 2) If it is my goal to bring people to Christ, then I have to know that the people will first look at my life. They will look to see if I practice what I am preaching. They will also try to find anything they can to discredit my testimony. Why would I live my life in such a way as to give them any ammunition to discredit me?

 3)
The goal of my life is to please God  and save souls not have "fun". Jesus gave his life for me though I certainly did not deserve it, it is certainly not to much to ask in return that I refrain from doing things that he specifically asked me to or that may cause others to fail or may be used to discredit me.Whether it be fornication, drinking, smoking, clubbing, watching certain programs, listening to certain music or taking naps none of these things are too much to sacrifice to please God or win souls and can not began to measure up to the sacrifices Jesus endured for me.

IMO to many "Christians" are too attached to this life and the "pleasures" of this world. I really wish people would stop straddling the fence being lukewarm. Either you are for God or against him. Either you take the narrow road to everlasting life or the wide path to hell. (you in general not specifically)


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I get what you're saying but I think my issue is that *some ppl see cohabitation and automatically assume you MUST be fornicating *and I'm saying that's not the case for everyone.



That is the point we are making. If you are chaste and cohabiting and you are witnessing to someone they are probably going to see you as another person claiming to be saved and to love the Lord while fornicating, they will put you in the same box as all the other false prophets they have heard and dismiss your message no matter how good it is. However, if your image and life are beyond reproach they will say hmm maybe she is different, maybe she really does know what she is talking about and they will be more likely to actually hear and listen to your message. For instance would you take relationship advice from a married couple that "appear" to be unhappy and argue all the time? Probably not. Even though they may actually be very happy and have good advice. But if they do not appear to have what many would consider the characteristics of a strong, healthy, happy  marriage, most will dismiss anything they have to say.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I get what you're saying but I think my issue is that some ppl see cohabitation and automatically assume you MUST be fornicating and I'm saying that's not the case for everyone.



disgtgyal It may not be the case but we are called, as believers, to not let there be any appearance of evil (1 Thess. 5:22) among us. 

Christians are to be the light of the world and an example for others on how to live righteously. Most people assume that couples living together are having sex, whether they are or not. How would it look in the eyes of an unbeliever if a Christian couple was co-habitating? They could easily falsely believe fornication is ok in the sight of God because it *appears* that the couple is engaging in it.

That's the cost that comes with declaring yourself a follower of Christ. Everyone expects you to live with higher standards and this must be shown through our actions. We can't let anything we do be a stumbling block to believers or non-believers. 

Not only that, but one should never think they are so strong in their faith that they could handle temptation. By placing yourself in such a situation, the possibility for fornication is much greater than if you were living separately. Remember that the flesh is still weak so don't put it in situations in which you can fail.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> How so? Please explain



The sisters who quoted you above have shared it wonderfully and without offence.    

The bottomline is that you cannot continue to 'sleep' in the same bed with your future husband until he is your husband.     


Don't set yourself up like this to be yielded to temptation.  The 'world' does this, not women who are yielded to Christ Jesus.  You are also 'teaching' others to do the same when they should not.  

You mentioned in one of your posts that you have not been 'convicted' by God about sleeping and cohabitating with your future husband.   Don't let satan deceive you.    He also tricked Eve who was right there in the total presence of God in the Garden.... yet she yielded to the voice of her flesh; satan tempted her in her fleshly desires and  her pride.   She yielded. 

Make him earn it...with a ring.   Get married before you nap. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 18, 2013)

My witnessing isn't compromised because my friends and acquaintance who know me and do we'll know that the one thing I am is completely honest about my struggles and walk with God and it's that makes me a good witness, not shunning the face of evil for someone sake or not doing something because of what others way think or doing so behind close doors, that's being fake. I'm assuming those who believe in abstaining for the sake of your brother also don't drink any type of alcohol... Like I said I know myself we haven't yielded to temptation thus far we survived our teenage raging hormone phase we definitely will be okay especially being we will be married in less than three months.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> My witnessing isn't compromised because my friends and acquaintance who know me and do we'll know that the one thing I am is completely honest about my struggles and walk with God and it's that makes me a good witness, not shunning the face of evil for someone sake or not doing something because of what others way think or doing so behind close doors, that's being fake. I'm assuming those who believe in abstaining for the sake of your brother also don't drink any type of alcohol... Like I said I know myself we haven't yielded to temptation thus far we survived our teenage raging hormone phase we definitely will be okay especially being we will be married in less than three months.



Your mind is set, however I have to respond for the sake of those who are reading and may be mislead, risking their souls to fall into sexual sin.  

Sleeping together is serious and it is a gift to be reserved for Marriage, a man and wife coming together as one.  For a Christian couple unmarried, it's playing Russian Roulette.  

Question:  

What do you say to the new babe in Christ?  A new sister in the Lord who is 'watching' you?  A young niece in your family?    She 'copies' you and falls into sexual sin.  

We're called to set a standard.  It's for a reason and it also to protect us. And God blesses us for doing so.   

"Whatever we give for the Lord's sake, He will surely bless us in return...

_ Then Peter began to say unto him, Lo, we have left all, and have followed thee.

And Jesus answered and said, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or wife, or children, or lands, for my sake, and the gospel's,

But he shall receive an hundredfold now in this time, houses, and brethren, and sisters, and mothers, and children, and lands, with persecutions; and in the world to come eternal life.

But many that are first shall be last; and the last first.

Mark 10:28-31_

Many things that 'we' put first, will end up being last.     

God's way is always better


----------



## momi (Oct 18, 2013)

Deleted...


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Your mind is set, however I have to respond for the sake of those who are reading and may be mislead, risking their souls to fall into sexual sin.  Sleeping together is serious and it is a gift to be reserved for Marriage, a man and wife coming together as one.  For a Christian couple unmarried, it's playing Russian Roulette.  Question:  What do you say to the new babe in Christ?  A new sister in the Lord who is 'watching' you?  A young niece in your family?    She 'copies' you and falls into sexual sin.  We're called to set a standard.  It's for a reason and it also to protect us. And God blesses us for doing so.  "Whatever we give for the Lord's sake, He will surely bless us in return...   Then Peter began to say unto him, Lo, we have left all, and have followed thee.  And Jesus answered and said, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or wife, or children, or lands, for my sake, and the gospel's,  But he shall receive an hundredfold now in this time, houses, and brethren, and sisters, and mothers, and children, and lands, with persecutions; and in the world to come eternal life.  But many that are first shall be last; and the last first.  Mark 10:28-31  Many things that 'we' put first, will end up being last.  God's way is always better



Yes sleeping together as in having sex is reserved for marriage, but sleeping together as in laying in the same bed isn't " reserved for marriage" for you and others it may be Russian roulette but that isn't the case for me. I'm tired of pastors, bishops, and believers adding on to the word or even using what God said to them specifically and saying that it applies to all believers; there was a pastor who visited our church a few times and she always spoke about how believers should not eat red meat and it's the reason why believers are so sick and how God doesn't want his children eating red meat, only to find out God said that to her specifically... Needless to say I have a problem trusting "mature" Christians.  In college two of my best friends we're males and I can't tell you how many times were in each other's apt and each other's bed without anything happening. I'm sorry my sleeping in the same bed just isn't an issue for me my experiences are different. As far as your question anyone close enough to "watch me" is close enough to know about my walk with God and how I operate in my relationship with Him. I say to Christians all the time you need to know yourself and know where your weaknesses lie.


----------



## mensa (Oct 19, 2013)

But if we continue to play with fire, we stand a greater chance of getting burned.  The Bible tells us to flee youthful lusts.  The Lord knows how much we can stand, we do not.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Oct 19, 2013)

@disgtgyal - Congratulations on your upcoming marriage and your ability to resist temptation.

I think what @Shimmie and others are trying to say is that it's not all about you.  You have done a great job of not giving into temptation for yourself but as a mature Christian you have a duty to share your testimony and mentor younger women (Titus 2). MOST will not be as strong as you to resist the temptation during cohabitation, so why set that as an example.  Why set them up for failure? Be the example that (hopefully) you will teach.  The Bible tells us to avoid the *"appearance of evil"*.  It's not just those close to you that are watching you.  I'm sure it's more people than you know. Someone gave a beautiful example upthread about Ruth and Boaz.

I don't think that cohabitation on the surface is sinful, but you have to think about the ripple effect. It leads to temptation (which you personally have been able to resist) and it also causes others to stumble and fall because of our example. 

Anyway, you know you situation so Congrats to you.

This post is in no way to throw stones. We all have sinned and fall short of God's glory. Thank God for Grace!  Something that I had to learn in the last few years is when a sister corrects you just accept it.  It's all in love, and speaking God's truth.  It brings us closer to God.  Salt sometimes hurts, but it also heals. Let's keep pressing toward the mark.

Be blessed!


----------



## nubiennze (Oct 19, 2013)

Just touching & agreeing with the honest & Word-based teaching & admonition in here. Thoroughly enjoying observing the spirit of the Lord working through you ladies.


----------



## momi (Oct 19, 2013)

mensa said:


> But if we continue to play with fire, we stand a greater chance of getting burned.  The Bible tells us to flee youthful lusts.  The Lord knows how much we can stand, we do not.



Right mensa - not resist but FLEE.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 19, 2013)

I do appreciate the advice given here because it was in a non judgmental manner, but as a poster said I know my situation, we both committed to waiting and that's what we did there is no way we would come this far to fornicate now, but to each their own.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2013)

nappygirl said:


> @disgtgyal - Congratulations on your upcoming marriage and your ability to resist temptation.
> 
> I think what @Shimmie and others are trying to say is that it's not all about you.  You have done a great job of not giving into temptation for yourself but
> 
> ...



nappygirl... 

Thank you for such a beautiful message and so lovingly shared.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I do appreciate the advice given here because it was in a non judgmental manner, but as a poster said I know my situation, we both committed to waiting and that's what we did there is no way we would come this far to fornicate now, but to each their own.



disgtgyal... 

Thank you for sharing your heart and for doing so with such grace.  

What you've shared has opened up an issue that has been 'hidden' in the Body of Christ and needed addressing.   

Wishing you God's best for your upcoming Marriage.  We may not agree on the co-napping lol, but may I please and with all of my heart thank you for representing Marriage between One Man and One Woman, under God.  

Marriage is my Ministry and it is no secret to anyone here how strongly I support Marriage and that which is God ordained, between a man and wife. 

For this, I thank you and I will support your marriage in prayer.  At anytime you need prayer please do not hesitate to ask.   The ladies in this thread and forum love you and want only God's best in your life.  

God bless you and future hubby... beyond words and beyond 'co-naps'.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> GoddessMaker
> 
> Hey Babygirl..    Are you doing okay?   I love you.
> 
> ...



I definitely think Deitrick looks gay.  The gay vibes are radiating from the television screen whenever he comes on.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 19, 2013)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely think Deitrick looks gay.  The gay vibes are radiating from the television screen whenever he comes on.



Yep... Same here.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 19, 2013)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely think Deitrick looks gay.  The gay vibes are radiating from the television screen whenever he comes on.



Did you see the guy that was in the studio with him at the beginning of Wednesday's episode?  He is Deitrick's road manager.  Anyway, that guy was giving off some kind of vibe too.  I sooooo want to give Deitrick the benefit of the doubt because he looks at Dominique the way a husband should look at his wife.  But then he wears a shirt with small, delicate flowers on it and I'm confused again.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2013)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I definitely think Deitrick looks gay.  The gay vibes are radiating from the television screen whenever he comes on.



  Hi nathansgirl1908   Hope you and Dad are doing well  

I hope Dietrick is not gay.  We sure don't need anymore gay men (or women) in the Church, let alone out of it.    

God have mercy....


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 19, 2013)

I think they all gay and/or on the downlow...a man cave, really? No telling what they do off camera in that man cave...


----------



## momi (Oct 24, 2013)

Just finished watching the latest Preachers of La show - 

All I have to say is "After seeing this show I now understand why the "salt has lost its savor".  The lack of Biblical truth amongst the clergy profiled here is pretty astounding. The young lady said that a couple is married when a man enters the woman. <insert head scratch here> By this point I was yelling at the t.v. 

It does appear that Bishop Ron and his wife seem to be pretty rooted and grounded though.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^which young woman, Deitrick's new wife, she was a member of Noel's church she should know better than that.

lol, I give up I stopped watching after the first 2 episodes just wanted to see what the Pastors were up to.


----------



## momi (Oct 24, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^which young woman, Deitrick's new wife, she was a member of Noel's church she should know better than that.
> 
> lol, I give up I stopped watching after the first 2 episodes just wanted to see what the Pastors were up to.



Yes - bless her heart.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2013)

momi said:


> Yes - bless her heart.


 


oh well, maybe she didn't mean it the way it came out.


----------



## mrselle (Oct 24, 2013)

So, is Dietrick still the pastor of a church?  Based on last night's episode I don't know that Dominique is ready for the role of being a pastor's wife.  I want to give her the benefit of the doubt and say that I'm sure it was hard to be away from the man she loved and the father of her baby night after night.  But...it seemed like she was giving every excuse in the book to condone the two of them living together.  The way the topic keeps coming up I suspect that even if they weren't "officially" living together there were probably several nights where she and the baby spent the night with him.  I don't know.  I just get that impression.


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 24, 2013)

mrselle said:


> So, is Dietrick still the pastor of a church?  Based on last night's episode I don't know that Dominique is ready for the role of being a pastor's wife.  I want to give her the benefit of the doubt and say that I'm sure it was hard to be away from the man she loved and the father of her baby night after night.  But...it seemed like she was giving every excuse in the book to condone the two of them living together.  The way the topic keeps coming up I suspect that even if they weren't "officially" living together there were probably several nights where she and the baby spent the night with him.  I don't know.  I just get that impression.



He left his church in Detroit and I agree with you they were definitely spending some nights together!


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Oct 25, 2013)

This show is ridiculous! What was the point of them deciding to this, the only one I really see doing positive things and making sense is Bishop Ron and Pastor Haizlip.


----------



## Laela (Oct 26, 2013)

I've not seen an episode...am I the only one?


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 26, 2013)

Laela said:


> I've not seen an episode...am I the only one?



You're not missing anything of value. 1/2 an episode was more than enough for me. I will not be watching again!


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 26, 2013)

TrulyBlsd85 said:


> This show is ridiculous! What was the point of them deciding to this, the only one I really see doing positive things and making sense is Bishop Ron and Pastor Haizlip.


 

I agree with this entire statement..................


----------



## CoilyFields (Oct 28, 2013)

Havent gotten through the whole thread but here are my two cents:

Shacking:

The Bible doesnt mention shacking because that was not an option. Notice God says leave father and mother and cleave to wife...you left parents home and went straight to spouses, no in between stops.
 Also the Bible uses the term virgin or widow when it speaks of single women. (Anyone else was a prostitute). So in the Bible we can conclude that in that society single women living with single men was unheard of except in instances of "prostitution". So while it is not listed as a sin (the same way abortion isn't), we can conclude from many verses that single, married, and widowed are the only acceptable states and the in-between we have crafted of shacking was born out of a desire to conveniently fulfil the lusts of fornication that God declares sinful. So while "shacking" may not appear in the Bible, no Christian should promote it as a viable alternative since its creation is simply to mimic the marraige covenant. The Bible says to FLEE fornication (notice how thats the only sin it actually says to run from rather than conquer? lol), not make it condusive. 
And Detrick knows better. If you are feenin' for your "family" then just elope and have the wedding later.


Holy SPirit:
At the point of conversion we are all given the Holy Spirit. Every believer has the Holy spirit in them. But we do not always heed the Holy Spirit (we often grieve it with our sins). At my church we talk about being "filled" with the Holy Spirit as different than the "indwelling" (this is a semantical difference that is explained in new members class). Being indwelled is the HOly spirit living in us (always), being filled is letting the Spirit lead you...heeding the guidance. ALmost like a cup. You can be full (truly basking in the presence of the Spririt) or you can be drained (not empty but working on the bare minimum. Ways to be filled: singing, praying, Word of God. (SOrry I dont have my notes with the corroborating scriptures).


----------



## momi (Oct 31, 2013)

I really enjoyed yesterday's episode.  It was good to see Bishop Gipson (sp) going after his sister so passionately.  He seems to be really sincere.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 31, 2013)

I am just watching last nights episode.

Dominique is pregnant again.....I have noticed a belly in the last few episodes.

What they need with a house that has 6 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms????


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2013)

momi said:


> I really enjoyed yesterday's episode.  It was good to see Bishop Gipson (sp) going after his sister so passionately.  He seems to be really sincere.





MzRhonda said:


> I am just watching last nights episode.
> 
> Dominique is pregnant again.....I have noticed a belly in the last few episodes.
> 
> What they need with a house that has 6 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms????



I forgot about this week.   I pray that God's glory can come through this show.  *sigh*


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 31, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I forgot about this week.   I pray that God's glory can come through this show.  *sigh*



Me too! I like what Pastor Gibson is doing and Pastor Haizlip seems to be focused on God's work and not flashy and blingy


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Me too! I like what Pastor Gibson is doing and Pastor Haizlip seems to be focused on God's work and not flashy and blingy



Thanks MzRhonda for sharing this.   I am so tired of the 'negative' focus on Ministry especially when there is so much good in the Christian community which is being ignored.   

Question:  I though Lisa Ray McCoy was Bishop Jones' 'interest'.   I don't like using the term girl friend, here.   

I will say that the woman on the show who 'seems' to be interested in him has more poise and class.   She's not 'hollywood' show off.   

((( Sister Hugs ))) to you Rhonda.


----------



## momi (Oct 31, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> I am just watching last nights episode.
> 
> _Dominique is pregnant again_.....I have noticed a belly in the last few episodes.
> 
> What they need with a house that has 6 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms????



Yes she appeared to be with child in more than one scene.  I thought it was my imagination.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2013)

momi said:


> Yes she appeared to be with child in more than one scene.  I thought it was my imagination.



O' no...  

momi... then what was all of his talk in the car about not 'shacking' up?  Was she pregnant then?   At the tea party as well when she shared that when a man 'enters' a woman, that makes them married....  

What is going on?   


Anyhooo'


  Hi momi...   ((((Sister Hugs )))) to you too, Precious Lady.


----------



## disgtgyal (Nov 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> O' no...
> 
> momi... then what was all of his talk in the car about not 'shacking' up?  Was she pregnant then?   At the tea party as well when she shared that when a man 'enters' a woman, that makes them married....
> 
> ...



I think Dominique meant that when a man enters a woman they are now one because of the intercourse you are now knitted together and so she translated being one as in they are now married, but I think she misinterpreted the point of what the bible said. Although I personally don't disagree with cohabiting I think its not best for this couple because they have proven they cannot control their sexual urges they might as well elope then habitually sin.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 1, 2013)

Laela said:


> I've not seen an episode...am I the only one?




Nope...  After "Preacher's Daughters" I flatly refused to watch this mess!


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 1, 2013)

Shimmie

I too thought Lisa Raye would be in since she and Noel were supposed to be an item but I have yet to see her so perhaps they are no longer.......plus it may have been advertised with her name for viewership.

I also think Dominique has been pregnant for a while including at the tea party......could be why Lavette was asking her questions and looking at her the way she was.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think Dominique does much thinking for herself. All of the foolishness she spews sounds a lot like Dietrick's words. 

Who would be crazy enough to sit before married church ladies and say you're already married because you sleep with a man and made a baby? Sounds just like Dietrick telling Bishop that shacking is ok since it's no specifically stated in the bible. 

Dietrick is reality TVs ultimate puppet master.


----------



## momi (Nov 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> O' no...
> 
> momi... then what was all of his talk in the car about not 'shacking' up?  Was she pregnant then?   At the tea party as well when she shared that when a man 'enters' a woman, that makes them married....
> 
> ...



Hey Sweet Shimmie!  

I don't know if she is pregnant or not , but she definitely looked like it.  

As far as the comment about a man entering a woman - it was either ignorance or arrogance.  On twitter she said she didn't respond to Mrs. Gibson because she respects her elders.  No dear you didn't respond because you don't have a Biblical leg to stand on.


----------



## momi (Nov 1, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I don't think Dominique does much thinking for herself. All of the foolishness she spews sounds a lot like Dietrick's words.
> 
> Who would be crazy enough to sit before married church ladies and say you're already married because you sleep with a man and made a baby? Sounds just like Dietrick telling Bishop that shacking is ok since it's no specifically stated in the bible.
> 
> Dietrick is reality TVs ultimate puppet master.



Indeed.  Hopefully she will come into the knowledge of the truth.  As he said in an earlier episode "I came and snatched you out of the choir stand" (or something like that).  If she continues in the faith and quite frankly stops listening to him, God willing she will mature in the faith.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> I think Dominique meant that when a man enters a woman they are now one because of the intercourse you are now knitted together and so she translated being one as in they are now married, but I think she misinterpreted the point of what the bible said.
> 
> *Although I personally don't disagree with cohabiting *
> 
> ---- I think its not best for this couple because they have proven they cannot control their sexual urges they might as well elope then habitually sin.



  Hi disgtgyal, how are your wedding plans coming along.  I pray all is well and with minimal to no stress.  And I am so serious... 'no stress'.  

You are right, there is a misinterpretation of scripture if this is what Dominique thinks.   It reminds me of a 'line' that a man will use to get a 'Church Girl' into bed without the benefits of marriage to just string her along.

And this is all the more reason that we as Women of God must demonstrate the 'Virtues' that God has given us.  We cannot give the weaker ones the impression that co-habituating outside of marriage is safe, for it is not.   There are things that we simply cannot do as it affects the entire Body of Christ.   

Our bodies are not dead nor our hormones.    Sexual arousals do and *will* occur between a man and a woman, it's our DNA sealed within us.   We cannot say to our Sisters and Brothers that 'we' live together outside of marriage and nothing will happen; nor say to them that there is no, nor will there be, any temptation....

...*Especially* if we say we can 'sleep' in the same bed and not allow anything to occur.   That's not true, as men wake-up aroused, fully erect and there is a 100,000 per cent *Guarantee*, that he will want to have sex.    He'll roll over in the bed and think... WOW.... Hmmmm, 'Woman' beside me... Tarzan make love.   And the woman with all of her holiness has already surrendered and said 'yes' to him, from the very moment she chose to be there beside him.  

The 'flesh' wants what it wants.  Whenever we 'see' or 'hear' of an unmarried 'Christian' couple who are co-habituating and sleeping in the same bed and they profess that they do not yield to sexual intercourse, *it's a set-up by satan* for both the couple living together and for those who bear witness to it and are persuaded that they too, can do the same.    

This may come as a 'harsh' word, but the truth, in love, has to be told.  Souls are in danger because 'one' says it's okay to live together unmarried.  The devil is a liar.  And those who do and say it's safe to cohabitate while unmarried are being used of satan to lure others who are without strength to do the very same, only to end up in fornication. 

May God have mercy... May God have mercy upon us all for the things we all do to harm the souls of others be it intended or not. 

There are so many women who have a heart's cry to be loved and married, so much so that they become vulnerable and susceptible to a man's desires and they end up yielding to sexual temptation.  

For this alone, we as Women of God cannot give the false witness and the impression to others that placing ourselves in sexually tempting situations will not have adverse consequences.  

What we do 'validates' it for others in the Body of Christ to follow in the same path.   Sex or no sex -- a serious line has been crossed when two unmarried people are living together and sharing the same bed.   We have placed our brothers and sisters in crisis who think that it is safe for them to do the same.    

God's Word says to 'Flee' fornication.  There are so many heartbreaking consequences for those who have not.  Look at the divers STD's, out of wedlock pregnancies, abortions among Christians, adulterous affairs, homosexuality.... 

Is one's Virtue no longer sacred and a precious gift from God to be treasured?

What's truly left for the Wedding Day?  The Wedding Night?  The Marriage? 

If living together is that important, or that tempting for any couple, then it's far better for a couple to have a private ceremony in their Pastor's chambers with those close to them to 'bear witness', and later have the large wedding ceremony that the Bride dreams of. 

I cannot leave this thread with the 'hanging' deception that it is God's Will for an unmarried couple to cohabitate.   Their souls are too important to jeopardize.    

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## disgtgyal (Nov 1, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi disgtgyal, how are your wedding plans coming along.  I pray all is well and with minimal to no stress.  And I am so serious... 'no stress'.
> 
> You are right, there is a misinterpretation of scripture if this is what Dominique thinks.   It reminds me of a 'line' that a man will use to get a 'Church Girl' into bed without the benefits of marriage to just string her along.
> 
> ...



Wedding plans are pretty much finalized we are having a destination wedding which eliminated a lot of stress, thanks for asking. I agree with most of what you said I do believe domonique is completely deceived and I feel badly for her. One thing I remember FH said once is that as my future protector he isn't just responsible for protecting me physically but also emotionally mentally and more importantly spiritually and that includes protecting me from sexual sin, we had that conversation awhile ago when I asked him why he isn't affectionate (kissing and cuddling) when we are alone. I say all that to say detrick doesn't seem to be considering that. It's my personal belief that it is harder to abstain once you've already had sex I liken to a drug addict being clean, no matter what he will always be in rehab. As far as my situation which I know you disagree with, it may be atypical but we aren't engaging in sin and maybe it's different coz us becoz we don't know what we are missing and not to put too much of our business out there we do have rules for when I spend a few days at his home there is no kissing in the house and we only go to the bed when we are ready to sleep and it's under different comforters. We both waited this long so it makes no sense to sin now. As I've said regarding cohabitating or sleepovers to each their own.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 1, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I don't think Dominique does much thinking for herself. All of the foolishness she spews sounds a lot like Dietrick's words.
> 
> Who would be crazy enough to sit before married church ladies and say you're already married because you sleep with a man and made a baby? Sounds just like Dietrick telling Bishop that shacking is ok since it's no specifically stated in the bible.
> 
> Dietrick is reality TVs ultimate puppet master.



Amen!!! A thousand times over.


----------



## mrselle (Nov 1, 2013)

Did any one catch what Deitrick said when he approached Dominique with the idea of eloping right then, but still having the wedding ceremony?  He said something to the effect of God had blessed them out of order....the baby, then the house, so why not just go ahead and get married now.  I was thinking to myself that God works in decency and order, so why....as a pastor....a man who is supposed to know the Word...say that God has blessed them out of order?  Their actions were out of order, God wasn't out of order.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Wedding plans are pretty much finalized we are having a destination wedding which eliminated a lot of stress, thanks for asking. I agree with most of what you said I do believe domonique is completely deceived and I feel badly for her.
> 
> One thing I remember FH said once is that as my future protector he isn't just responsible for protecting me physically but also emotionally mentally and more importantly spiritually and that includes protecting me from sexual sin, we had that conversation awhile ago when I asked him why he isn't affectionate (kissing and cuddling) when we are alone.
> 
> I say all that to say detrick doesn't seem to be considering that. It's my personal belief that it is harder to abstain once you've already had sex I liken to a drug addict being clean, no matter what he will always be in rehab. As far as my situation which I know you disagree with, it may be atypical but we aren't engaging in sin and maybe it's different coz us becoz we don't know what we are missing and not to put too much of our business out there we do have rules for when I spend a few days at his home there is no kissing in the house and we only go to the bed when we are ready to sleep and it's under different comforters. We both waited this long so it makes no sense to sin now. As I've said regarding cohabitating or sleepovers to each their own.



  Congratulations and the very best on your Destination wedding.  

Have you checked on the marriage statutes in the country where you are going to be married?   The Marriage laws in other countries (Islands, etc.) differ than those here in the United States and you may be binding yourself to some legalities which may cause challenges for you when you return to live here at home (the U.S.).  

What many couples are doing is they are getting married in the States and having the Destination Ceremony afterwards.   Some of the problems encountered are obtaining Marriage licenses in another country.  You have to be licensed to marry in the country/state/proveince in which you are getting married.  You want to have these papers secured before you travel. 

Please check into this if you haven't already.    I am truly wishing you the best in your upcoming Marriage.   It's a beautiful time for you and your future husband and with the Lord.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 1, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Did any one catch what Deitrick said when he approached Dominique with the idea of eloping right then, but still having the wedding ceremony?  He said something to the effect of God had blessed them out of order....the baby, then the house, so why not just go ahead and get married now.  I was thinking to myself that God works in decency and order, so why....as a pastor....a man who is supposed to know the Word...say that God has blessed them out of order?  *Their actions were out of order, God wasn't out of order*.


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 21, 2013)

This is why you have to know the bible for yourself.  In the last episode, Ron Gibson was preaching in front of the church and trying to get a rise out of the crowd.  While he was busy saying that he feels 3 haters among the clergy; he didn't misquote, but straight up created his own scripture.

*Ron Gibson said:  "In Ecclesiastes 9:11 it says A man that doesn't recognize his season is like a fish out of water."*

That is a LIE.

*Ecclesiastes 9:11-12 KJV says:

11 I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding, nor yet favour to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all.
12 For man also knoweth not his time: as the fishes that are taken in an evil net, and as the birds that are caught in the snare; so are the sons of men snared in an evil time, when it falleth suddenly upon them.*

This is how people fail to gain power in The Lord.  Every chapter and verse of the bible has a specific place and purpose.  When you sit under someone who can so freely misquote the scripture without knowing for yourself the true and living word, you are positioned as bait for confusion.

It happens toward the end of episode 6 and I had to watch it again to make sure he said it.  All I can say is wow. erplexed


----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2013)

This show isn't at all as bad as I thought it would be.  If they deleted Deitrick Haddon/Dominique and all of their rationalizations, it could even be really good.  I think the worst thing about it is it invites Christians to gossip, as Christians are the people most likely to watch.

Love the Hazlips.  A heart for ministry and loving others is so apparent in them and the Gibsons.  I also think that Myesha is a very good example.

The materialism is way too much.  At the same, I don't see them chasing money, either.


----------



## chucktownqt (Nov 23, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> I am just watching last nights episode.
> 
> Dominique is pregnant again.....I have noticed a belly in the last few episodes.
> 
> What they need with a house that has 6 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms????



I noticed a belly since the very first episode.....


----------



## Aggie (Dec 1, 2013)

yodie said:


> @pearcey,
> 
> I really don't mean any offense, so I hope you don't take any, BUT we're supposed to go to church "Forsake not the assembling of yourselves...". People are always quick to say don't judge, but as a Christian, I'm suppose to point out what's right and what is not right. If you want to label that judging, then fine. After all, aren't we going to judge the world when Jesus returns? I think it's wrong to judge with a haughty attitude, but I don't think it's wrong to clearly point out foolishness (IMO) and at the same time examine myself to see that I'm not doing the same junk, yet still professing to live by the word of God.
> 
> ...


 
Wow @yodie, I couldn't have given this a better voice myself. I felt like jumping out of my seat and praising God for the pink & bolded. It was all I could do to contain myself. 

Girl I still feel like runnin' and jumpin'


Hallelujah!


----------



## yodie (Dec 1, 2013)

Aggie, Amen!


----------



## yodie (Dec 1, 2013)

Aggie, think I might get to running myself. Praise God.


----------



## disgtgyal (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with most of what yodie said, the show was purely for entertainment and had nothing to do with using the platform to spread the gospel. Noel Jones seems like he needs to be healed from the hurt caused by his mother, the pastor with the thick mustache good lord he is so materialistic kind of reminds me of someone who been poor their whole life and suddenly comes into a lot of money. Detrick is very manipulative and his now wife seems way too immature to be married. McClendon- really God "told" you who your wife is while you were married come on. The only one who seems okay is the white pastor, his heart appears to be in the right place...  

As far as the "don't judge me" mantra of the pastors as well as most Christians I believe at least for me it stems from he who is without sin cast the first stone. I too and quick to tell someone don't judge me if I feel you aren't trying to correct me but condemn me esp regarding something the bible doesn't explicitly forbid. I've witness where God told someone not to do something and that person went on a campaign trying to get everyone in church to not do it as well. The one thing I've learned regarding judging is that Christians tend to judge that which they feel superior to/ don't struggle with. Not that there is a hierarchy of sin but  hate, jealousy, greed, envy does more damage to the spirit than formication or having a baby out of wedlock, God is concerned with the hidden man for a reason.


----------



## firecracker (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok the only reason I am about to comment extensively is because I heard about the so called drug intervention episode with the sister.  SMH at the network and Gibson's.  Yeah right Dana is a drugged out Heroin addict for years.  LOL  She gotta check for that act I am sure.  Not saying she hasn't grappled with addiction in the past but that was for ratings.  

The Gibsons were raised right and decent.  They are definitely used to material things.   Ron is just one of a variety of disgusting OG hood hustlers and pulpit pimps.  He flipped his hustle into the church a long time ago imo.  It seems like the growing trend and no shame in their game.       

As I've stated before I've known the baby boy Charles Gibson since 5th grade, we attended jr high together and I dated him off and on thru-out 11th-12th grade.  The mother was a Evangelist and Minister. They moved out of Compton in the late 70's to Baldwin Hills.  Ron was out of the house way before they moved to BH.  Way before the move they were the Gucci this, Gucci that folks but I guess Ron just loves to brag and boast.  

I wish pastors would stop with the haters commentary in the pulpit.  Its inappropriate to feed that nonsense to the masses if you want them to grow in Christ, love and life.   

I would like to see Charles preach but I'd probably get mad if he preaches like his brother.  Charles was a low key, cool, very caring and nice guy that was concerned with what his mother thought.  Ron on the other hand always did what he wanted obviously.  I recall us talking about learning from our older siblings mistakes ie heavy drugs and gangs.  PCP and Heroin was rampant during our older sibling school years.  During Ron's tenure in gangs they didn't do drive bys.  They did armed robberies and large home mover robberies.  Ok I'm done running thru memory lane of Compton.    

By the way I have never watched a episode.  I knew nothing good would come of it. There is no way anyone could do reality tv thinking it would be a positive experience unless you are blinded by money or producing the show imo.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 2, 2013)

firecracker said:


> Ok the only reason I am about to comment extensively is because I heard about the so called drug intervention episode with the sister. SMH at the network and Gibson's. Yeah right Dana is a drugged out Heroin addict for years. LOL She gotta check for that act I am sure. Not saying she hasn't grappled with addiction in the past but that was for ratings.
> 
> The Gibsons were raised right and decent. They are definitely used to material things. Ron is just one of a variety of disgusting OG hood hustlers and pulpit pimps. He flipped his hustle into the church a long time ago imo. It seems like the growing trend and no shame in their game.
> 
> ...


 


at the bolded amen!


----------



## firecracker (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya'll ain't gon believe who sent me a facebook message today.    Now why out of the blue would he be texting me?  He is married so I gather he has heard I posted here about him.   

I am going to reply Hey you I guess you heard I was talking bout ya.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 5, 2013)

firecracker said:


> Ya'll ain't gon believe who sent me a facebook message today.    Now why out of the blue would he be texting me?  He is married so I gather he has heard I posted here about him.
> 
> I am going to reply Hey you I guess you heard I was talking bout ya.



Say what?  Oh noooo....lol


----------



## firecracker (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Say what?  Oh noooo....lol


 Yes Nice & Wavy.  There is no way that was outta the blue.  Somebody in here told that man that I posted here and probably showed him a screen shot of me.  I bet he said yep I used to date her crazy butt and when she was a runaway I harbored her too.

Pastahhhhhh Charles Gibson replied you are CRAZZZZZZY.  He act like the upstanding cool dude that I recall. He said he has been married 30 years, with three awesome kids and he is loving it.  I told him I was just talking about you and you must've heard me.   I love this place, its such a small world.  Thanks for getting me  back in touch with Pastahh Charles.  He told me to come see him preach, I will enjoy it and he WILL behave.     

I told him he better be good like the great blues singer Syl Johnson would say.  He knows I'm silly and he still likes to laugh obviously.  I will make sure to check him out before I book it out of Cali the New Year.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 6, 2013)

firecracker said:


> Yes Nice & Wavy.  There is no way that was outta the blue.  Somebody in here told that man that I posted here and probably showed him a screen shot of me.  I bet he said yep I used to date her crazy butt and when she was a runaway I harbored her too.
> 
> Pastahhhhhh Charles Gibson replied you are CRAZZZZZZY.  He act like the upstanding cool dude that I recall. He said he has been married 30 years, with three awesome kids and he is loving it.  I told him I was just talking about you and you must've heard me.   I love this place, its such a small world.  Thanks for getting me  back in touch with Pastahh Charles.  He told me to come see him preach, I will enjoy it and he WILL behave.
> 
> I told him he better be good like the great blues singer Syl Johnson would say.  He knows I'm silly and he still likes to laugh obviously.  I will make sure to check him out before I book it out of Cali the New Year.



firecracker... 

O my Goodness, 'Fire' that's too funny that we have 'spies' who go back and tell. :secret:    

Anyway, Girl, how are you?   I pray all is well, Sweetheart. 


While I'm here...

  Hi Pastor Gibson...


----------



## firecracker (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Shimmie my love..  I am doing a lot better.  Thanks for all your prayers and health information last year.  I actually use the supplements you suggested and they really work.  I blame you for my loving Avocado now.  2013 was great.   

I hope all is well with you.  I wouldn't call them spies.  LHCF'ers are everywhere honey.  LOL   I gave Pastahhh a quick run down on what I've been up to and thru as only the black Lucille Ball could do.  I told him about my awesome church and Pastor.  I also told him I have ran into a few people from the area/neighborhood there.  He stated he heard great things about my Pastors work in the community.  He said his sister Shaun will be coming there soon.  I was happy to hear from him.


----------



## Laela (Dec 8, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> While I'm here...
> 
> :wave:  Hi Pastor Gibson...  :look:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laela (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe I'm late, I just came across this article.  wow...
________________________________________________________

Deitrick Haddon Suggests Leaving Church if Pastor Rebukes ‘Preachers of LA’ From Pulpit
3:00PM EST 11/6/2013	 GINA MEEKS

Deitrick Haddon has spoken out against pastors preaching against the reality show he stars in, 'Preachers of L.A.' (Facebook)
Deitrick Haddon, one of the stars of the controversial reality television series Preachers of L.A., used social media to speak out against pastors preaching against the Oxygen network program from the pulpit.

“If your pastor's message is all about #PreachersofLA this sunday I recommend that you find another church,” he tweeted Saturday to more than 180,000 followers. “Preach the word & that's all! lol”

However, the gospel singer was open to criticism regarding his comment. JoAnn Williams Handy disagreed with him, responding, “@DeitrickHaddon That's NOT a reason to go to another church if that's where GOD placed for that season.”

Haddon replied by simply writing, “Amen…”

The 40-year-old Preachers of L.A. star’s comments came after several pastors were quoted speaking against the show on BET.com. Bishop T.D. Jakes of the Potter’s House recently spoke about the show to his Dallas congregation.

“Now, I know you been watching that junk on TV,” he said. “I want to tell you right now, not one dime of what you’re sowing right now will buy my suit. I want you to know my car is paid for.” 

He added, “I want you to know I got my house on my own. I want you to know I’m not bling-blinging. I am not shake and bake. I had money when I came to Dallas, and I plan to have some when I leave. I’m not from L.A. I’m from Dallas.”

The Rev. James C. Perkins, pastor of Greater Christ Baptist Church in Detroit and vice president of the Progressive National Baptist Convention, says the show is likely to cause people to think church leaders are primarily interested in fame.

“I don’t think the show represents the best of the Black church tradition,” he told BET.com. “The downside is that people often paint all pastors with a broad brush and, after watching this show, they may well begin to associate all pastors with those behaviors. There are many pastors who are out here serving the people and not just serving themselves.”

Haddon recently explained why he joined the show in an interview with Sister 2 Sister magazine.

“I cannot pass up the opportunity to share the gospel with 100 million homes on a weekly basis for eight weeks,” he said in the November issue of the magazine. “People are interested in our culture and gospel music in the church, but everybody’s afraid to share the truth about who we are and what we do.

“And I think the next dimension of winning souls—or just sharing the gospel—is just being transparent. It’s not being fake and phony and up on the pulpit preaching to everybody else but not sharing who you really are or your flaws.”

He added, “We have yet to see the effect [the show] will have, but my agenda is to share my testimony with the world and show people who we really are as men of God and people who are trying to do what God has called them to do, even in their humanity.”


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2013)

firecracker said:


> Hi Shimmie my love..  I am doing a lot better.  Thanks for all your prayers and health information last year.  I actually use the supplements you suggested and they really work.  I blame you for my loving Avocado now.  2013 was great.
> 
> I hope all is well with you.  I wouldn't call them spies.  LHCF'ers are everywhere honey.  LOL   I gave Pastahhh a quick run down on what I've been up to and thru as only the black Lucille Ball could do.  I told him about my awesome church and Pastor.  I also told him I have ran into a few people from the area/neighborhood there.  He stated he heard great things about my Pastors work in the community.  He said his sister Shaun will be coming there soon.  I was happy to hear from him.



firecracker

   I'm happy you're doing much better.   I eat as much Avocado as possible (i.e. guacamole and in smoothies).  

I have to remember that LHCF is truly World Wide...  eep: 

It's a small world especially that you know Pastor Gibson.    

Shimmie says 'Hey' to Pastor and family...   

On a serious note, I'm happy to hear that Pastor Gibson's sister is doing better and I pray for her strength and complete deliverance, in Jesus' Name.    

When Jesus' Heals, He Heals and there is no going back.   I pray a constant guard around her precious heart and soul and body in Jesus' Name.    Amen.    The seeds of Righteousness which have been planted into  her soul shall prevail and exalt over the weeds of the enemy.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2013)

Laela said:


> Maybe I'm late, I just came across this article.  wow...
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Deitrick Haddon Suggests Leaving Church if Pastor Rebukes ‘Preachers of LA’ From Pulpit
> ...



He needs to quit playing games, especially with his foolishness on and off of that show.   I never got past the first two episodes, it was just that offensive and an extremely poor representation of and to the Body of Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2013)

Laela said:


>





Laela...  Hey, I'm not missing my 15 minutes of fame


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> He needs to quit playing games, especially with his foolishness on and off of that show. I never got past the first two episodes, it was just that offensive and an extremely poor representation of and to the Body of Christ.


 
This man is delusional. Who in the world listens to him? This is crazy. I don't bother with trying to watch an episode.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 9, 2013)

Health&hair28 said:


> This man is delusional. Who in the world listens to him? This is crazy. I don't bother with trying to watch an episode.



  Hi Health&hair28...  



 I agree, how can he tell someone not to go back to their Church when their Pastors are only telling the truth and exposing the hypocrisy of this show.


----------

